# Mi ha scritto



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:

Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.

Un uomo, non giovane, che x anni dice ad una persona di amarla e di aver intenzione "presto" di costruire una vita con lei, una "nuova vita", e invece poi mentiva a se stesso, a lei, a tutti...
La donna stufa, dopo l'ennesima prova delle sue palle e perche' inizia a vedere chiaramente le cose come stanno, sparisce nel nulla, facendogli cosi' capire che non ne vuole + sapere (e lui sa' bene il perche').

Cosa fa il grandissimo uomo xcui aveva perso la ragione?
Le scrive un sms senza menzionare assolutamente le ultime 3 settimane in cui non ci sono sentiti ed i perche', ma bensi' solo facendo riferimento che e' in un posto "dove hanno consumato" e che i ricordi lo assalgono!!
Poverino...magari sta' anche male???

Non so', non ho parole.

Ma di certo questo uomo non e' quello che ho visto o che o creduto di vedere in questi lunghi anni...

Chiaramente non rispondo...


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

un "mollami" via sms come lo vedi?


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:
> 
> Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.
> 
> ...


malissimo credo che abbia un tremendo prurito..........

aspetta solo che tu risponda per riprendere da dove si era stoppato


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un "mollami" via sms come lo vedi?


 Sbagliato! Si ignora e si passa oltre.


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un "mollami" via sms come lo vedi?


l'ha già mollato


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> malissimo credo che abbia un tremendo prurito..........
> 
> aspetta solo che tu risponda per riprendere da dove si era stoppato


...visto le sue doti a parole ecc si trovi un'altra con cui togliersi questo fastidioso prurito...di donne ce ne saranno che vogliono solo quello in giro no??

del resto mi diceva: ma credi che se non ti amassi davvero sarei ancora qui a rovinare la mia famiglia?? solo che non ho mai capito cosa avesse rovinato... io ho rovinato il rapporto con mio marito e non so' se ci sara' ancora la possibilita' x recuperare (ma ci provo xche' lo VOGLIO) non DI CERTO LUI con la moglie ( a parte qualche litigio x cazzate che gli ha beccato!)


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> l'ha già mollato


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


infatti!! e menomale ragazzi!!


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:
> 
> Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.
> 
> ...



No io non risponderei... anzi, la cosa migliore da fare è cambiare numero di cellulare avvisando tutti gli utenti escluso lui del nuovo numero. Se vuoi chiudere davvero devi dare/darti un segno deciso altrimenti non ne esci


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti!! e menomale ragazzi!!


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> No io non risponderei... anzi, la cosa migliore da fare è cambiare numero di cellulare avvisando tutti gli utenti escluso lui del nuovo numero. Se vuoi chiudere davvero devi dare/darti un segno deciso altrimenti non ne esci


 
Non gli rispondo! CONFERMATO! Per me non esiste piu'!


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

l'indifferenza è la cosa che fa soffrire di più.
non te lo inculare elisa,  che la maiala sappia che tu sai..ma che non te ne frega niente..
è una battuta di un film ma per te va benissimo
non rispondergli :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> No io non risponderei... anzi, la cosa migliore da fare è cambiare numero di cellulare avvisando tutti gli utenti escluso lui del nuovo numero. Se vuoi chiudere davvero devi dare/darti un segno deciso altrimenti non ne esci


 Glielo avevo suggerito anche io, ma se Elisa riesce ad ignorarlo conservando il vecchio numero... è ancora meglio! Ma deve essere cosciente che riispondergli anche solo una volta vuol dire quasi certamente ricascarci.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> l'indifferenza è la cosa che fa soffrire di più.
> non te lo inculare elisa, che la maiala sappia che tu sai..ma che non te ne frega niente..
> è una battuta di un film ma per te va benissimo
> non rispondergli :up:


bella frase, l'ho capita...!
Grazie....


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> *l'indifferenza è la cosa che fa soffrire di più*.
> non te lo inculare elisa, che la maiala sappia che tu sai..ma che non te ne frega niente..
> è una battuta di un film ma per te va benissimo
> non rispondergli :up:


 Come diceva il grande Gaber... _l'indifferenza è l'unica vendetta, è l'unico perdono._


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non gli rispondo! CONFERMATO! Per me non esiste piu'!


cambia numero, fai disattivare il tuo!! da retta a me! Io l'ho fatto quando dopo qualche mese lei iniziò a inviarmi messaggi... ricordi vari, proposte. Ho cambiato numero e tutto è finito.


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come diceva il grande Gaber... _l'indifferenza è l'unica vendetta, *è l'unico perdono*._


 
sai che ci devo riflettere?


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> cambia numero, fai disattivare il tuo!! da retta a me! Io l'ho fatto quando dopo qualche mese lei iniziò a inviarmi messaggi... ricordi vari, proposte. Ho cambiato numero e tutto è finito.


secondo me non ne vale la pena..per un pirla devo cambiare numero e dirlo a tutti quelli che mi interessa?


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> cambia numero, fai disattivare il tuo!! da retta a me! Io l'ho fatto quando dopo qualche mese lei iniziò a inviarmi messaggi... ricordi vari, proposte. Ho cambiato numero e tutto è finito.


 ma saresti riuscito a non risponderle se non lo avessi cambiato? Ora, col senno di poi... cosa pensi?


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Glielo avevo suggerito anche io, ma se Elisa riesce ad ignorarlo conservando il vecchio numero... è ancora meglio! Ma deve essere cosciente che riispondergli anche solo una volta vuol dire quasi certamente ricascarci.


 
Si ragazzi...a parte che di numeri ne ho due (non per lui!!) e quindi dovrei cambiare entrambi.
E poi ripeto...questo no, preferisco ignorarlo...mi fara' male, ma meglio, vedo che uomo da "poco" sia...fino alla fine!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> secondo me non ne vale la pena..per un pirla devo cambiare numero e dirlo a tutti quelli che mi interessa?


Se si accorgesse che in questa fase le mancasse la forza di non rispodere... si. Bisogna essere pragmatici nella vita, inutile fare stupide gare col nostro orgoglio. Se per un pirla ti serve cambiare numero per stare meglio dopo... si cambia numero.


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> secondo me non ne vale la pena..per un pirla devo cambiare numero e dirlo a tutti quelli che mi interessa?


quoto


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quoto


quoto....ha gia'abbastanza condizionato la mia vita!
ora basta!


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma saresti riuscito a non risponderle se non lo avessi cambiato? Ora, col senno di poi... cosa pensi?


Si. Sarei riuscito, ne sono straconvinto. L'ho fatto anche per mia moglie perchè sapendo tutto non volevo metterla in difficoltà. Io poi non godevo di una grossa credibità e mia moglie avrebbe messo in dubbio la mia parola...

Una volta dopo qualche mese che tutto era finito andai al cinema con mia moglie e c'era anche lei con suo marito. Io naturalmente avevo il telefono spento che riaccesi solo dopo che ero tornato a casa. Appena acceso mi arrivò un messaggio con scritto "ti aspetto in bagno...".

'stà majala! 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si. Sarei riuscito, ne sono straconvinto. L'ho fatto anche per mia moglie perchè sapendo tutto non volevo metterla in difficoltà. Io poi non godevo di una grossa credibità e mia moglie avrebbe messo in dubbio la mia parola...
> 
> Una volta dopo qualche mese che tutto era finito andai al cinema con mia moglie e c'era anche lei con suo marito. Io naturalmente avevo il telefono spento che riaccesi solo dopo che ero tornato a casa. Appena acceso mi arrivò un messaggio con scritto "ti aspetto in bagno...".
> 
> ...


oh CAVOLO!! ma questa e' davvero la donna "ideale" del mio amante a questo punto??? ma perche' quelli simili non si trovano tra di loro??


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si. Sarei riuscito, ne sono straconvinto. *L'ho fatto anche per mia moglie perchè sapendo tutto non volevo metterla in difficoltà. Io poi non godevo di una grossa credibità e mia moglie avrebbe messo in dubbio la mia parola...*
> 
> Una volta dopo qualche mese che tutto era finito andai al cinema con mia moglie e c'era anche lei con suo marito. Io naturalmente avevo il telefono spento che riaccesi solo dopo che ero tornato a casa. *Appena acceso mi arrivò un messaggio con scritto "ti aspetto in bagno...".*
> 
> ...


 Normale che non si fidasse, è il prezzo da pagare... però hai fatto benissimo. Non solo perchè ricaderci è pur sempre facile (anche quando si hanno le migliori intenzioni...) ma soprattutto per poter riconquistare la fiducia di tua moglie.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> oh CAVOLO!! ma questa e' davvero la donna "ideale" del mio amante a questo punto??? *ma perche' quelli simili non si trovano tra di loro*??


 Non si piacerebbero.


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> l'ha già mollato


è lui che deve mollare lei


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è lui che deve mollare lei


non serve mica... basta che lei molli lui.


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non serve mica... basta che lei molli lui.


perozzino concordo che lei debba ignorarlo ma per mollare intendo: lasciami vivere


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perozzino concordo che lei debba ignorarlo ma per mollare intendo: lasciami vivere


 Ma con questi messaggi la lascia vivere perozzina.. anzi, le mostra con che patetico insulso misero uomo si era messa :up:


----------



## alfeo (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si. Sarei riuscito, ne sono straconvinto. L'ho fatto anche per mia moglie perchè sapendo tutto non volevo metterla in difficoltà. Io poi non godevo di una grossa credibità e mia moglie avrebbe messo in dubbio la mia parola...
> 
> Una volta dopo qualche mese che tutto era finito andai al cinema con mia moglie e c'era anche lei con suo marito. Io naturalmente avevo il telefono spento che riaccesi solo dopo che ero tornato a casa. Appena acceso mi arrivò un messaggio con scritto "ti aspetto in bagno...".
> 
> ...


Bhe, bisogna ammettere che ti aveva fatto davvero una proposta intrigante... Tipo una scena de "il gioco" di Milo Manara.
Penso che quasi tutti gli uomini avrebbero capitolato.
E questo e' quel che talvolta le donne stentano a capire, va bene essere fallocentrici, ma, come diceva uno scrittore a me caro, "talvolta una non-scopata e' meglio di una scopata".


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, bisogna ammettere che ti aveva fatto davvero una proposta intrigante... Tipo una scena de "il gioco" di Milo Manara.
> Penso che quasi tutti gli uomini avrebbero capitolato.
> *E questo e' quel che talvolta le donne stentano a capire, va bene essere fallocentrici, ma, come diceva uno scrittore a me caro, "talvolta una non-scopata e' meglio di una scopata*".


 Vero! Ma ragioniamo troppe volte con l'uccello, purtroppo  non siamo cattivi, ci hanno fatto così


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero! Ma ragioniamo troppe volte con l'uccello, purtroppo  non siamo cattivi, ci hanno fatto così


 
basta che lo facciate senza prendere in giro con palle e false promesse. grazie!


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, bisogna ammettere che ti aveva fatto davvero una proposta intrigante... Tipo una scena de "il gioco" di Milo Manara.
> Penso che quasi tutti gli uomini avrebbero capitolato.
> E questo e' quel che talvolta le donne stentano a capire, va bene essere fallocentrici, ma, come diceva uno scrittore a me caro, "talvolta una non-scopata e' meglio di una scopata".


Sarebbe stato impossibile accettare. A parte che ero incazzatissimo con lei per come era finita la nostra storia, poi avevo mia moglie accanto con 700 allarmi inseriti (si era accorta che c'era lei) e se avessi letto il messaggio come minimo in quel periodo l'avrebbe voluto leggere anche lei. Comunque anche se fossi stato al cinema da solo sono sicuro che non ci sarei andato. Hai ragione lo scrittore a te caro a scrivere che "talvolta una non-scopata e' meglio di una scopata".

Lei non sapeva che io avevo il telefono spento e quindi ha pensato che io non la volessi più, nemmeno con una proposta così intrigante...

:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato impossibile accettare. A parte che ero incazzatissimo con lei per come era finita la nostra storia, poi avevo mia moglie accanto con 700 allarmi inseriti (si era accorta che c'era lei) e se avessi letto il messaggio come minimo in quel periodo l'avrebbe voluto leggere anche lei. Comunque anche se fossi stato al cinema da solo sono sicuro che non ci sarei andato. Hai ragione lo scrittore a te caro a scrivere che "talvolta una non-scopata e' meglio di una scopata".
> 
> Lei non sapeva che io avevo il telefono spento *e quindi ha pensato che io non la volessi più, nemmeno con una proposta così intrigante*...
> 
> :mexican:


 Prescindendo da tutto il resto, lo era in quel momento?


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato impossibile accettare. A parte che ero incazzatissimo con lei per come era finita la nostra storia, poi avevo mia moglie accanto con 700 allarmi inseriti (si era accorta che c'era lei) e se avessi letto il messaggio come minimo in quel periodo l'avrebbe voluto leggere anche lei. Comunque anche se fossi stato al cinema da solo sono sicuro che non ci sarei andato. Hai ragione lo scrittore a te caro a scrivere che "talvolta una non-scopata e' meglio di una scopata".
> 
> Lei non sapeva che io avevo il telefono spento e quindi ha pensato che io non la volessi più, nemmeno con una proposta così intrigante...
> 
> :mexican:


 
...vedi che anche tu eri incazzato con quella?? perche' non mi capite quando dico che lo sono io??


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> basta che lo facciate senza prendere in giro con palle e false promesse. grazie!


 Assolutamente! La sincerità è sempre d'obbligo, poi sta alla donna scegliere... anche se mi è capitato che nonostante tutto, mi rinfacciassero chissà cosa...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si. Sarei riuscito, ne sono straconvinto. L'ho fatto anche per mia moglie perchè sapendo tutto non volevo metterla in difficoltà. Io poi non godevo di una grossa credibità e mia moglie avrebbe messo in dubbio la mia parola...
> 
> Una volta dopo qualche mese che tutto era finito andai al cinema con mia moglie e c'era anche lei con suo marito. Io naturalmente avevo il telefono spento che riaccesi solo dopo che ero tornato a casa. Appena acceso mi arrivò un messaggio con scritto "ti aspetto in bagno...".
> 
> ...


Non so che faccina applicare però mi ha fatto sorridere, noi donne siamo veramente fantastiche. Sinceramente se il tel fosse stato acceso, non ti avrebbe sfiorato neanche l'idea? Un po' lusingato?

Sono certa che se una cosa del genere l'avesse fatta prima che le cose andassero male tra di voi avresti scritto:

'stà majala! :carneval::up:


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so che faccina applicare però mi ha fatto sorridere, noi donne siamo veramente fantastiche. Sinceramente se il tel fosse stato acceso, non ti avrebbe sfiorato neanche l'idea? Un po' lusingato?
> 
> Sono certa che se una cosa del genere l'avesse fatta prima che le cose andassero male tra di voi avresti scritto:
> 
> 'stà majala! :carneval::up:


L'idea mi avrebbe sfiorato, ne sarei stato sicuramente lusingato e nel ricordo delle stupende scopate i miei ormoni mi sarebbero andati in ebollizione.

Ma tra noi è finita male, parecchio male, malissimo... e io ero ancora incazzato con lei. Solo per quello Elisa, non perchè era finita.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *L'idea mi avrebbe sfiorato, ne sarei stato sicuramente lusingato e nel ricordo delle stupende scopate i miei ormoni mi sarebbero andati in ebollizione.*
> 
> Ma tra noi è finita male, parecchio male, malissimo... e io ero ancora incazzato con lei. Solo per quello Elisa, non perchè era finita.


 
Grazie.....scusa se non ti spiego il perchè


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie.....scusa se non ti spiego il perchè


 non ho capito.


Ma ogni storia è diversa da un'altra. Dando di majala alla mia ex non lo volevo dare mica a tutte le donne eh?! Voglio almeno sperare che soggetti simili ce ne siano pochissimi in giro per il mondo


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> L'idea mi avrebbe sfiorato, ne sarei stato sicuramente lusingato e nel ricordo delle stupende scopate i miei ormoni mi sarebbero andati in ebollizione.
> 
> Ma tra noi è finita male, parecchio male, malissimo... e io ero ancora incazzato con lei. Solo per quello Elisa, non perchè era finita.


 
e io non dovrei essere incazzata?' anche tra noi e' finita malissimo! con lui che ancora mi spergiurava che non amava + la moglie e voleva andare "avanti con me" mentre mi riempiva di palle solo x fare i suoi comodi. E la prova e'stata che appena sono sparita lui non ha fatto NIENTE, anzi si e' messo gia' in cerca di altro!!


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

P.S. io non mi sento assolutamente lusingata che lui pensi a me solo x le splendide "scopate". Io credevo ci fosse amore e che era questo il motivo per cui fossero cosi' intense e cariche di emozioni...
ma non ho capito niente dalla vita...ho parecchio da lavorare su di me, avete ragione!


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:
> 
> Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.
> 
> ...



.....Scommettiamo che torna alla carica?? <----- era quello che volevo scriverti nell'altro thread  :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma tra noi è finita male, parecchio male, malissimo... e io ero ancora incazzato con lei. Solo per quello Elisa, non perchè era finita.


 
Ma non è che magari ti aspettava in bagno per riempirti di mazzate? :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non è che magari ti aspettava in bagno per riempirti di mazzate? :mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> 
> 
> Ma ogni storia è diversa da un'altra. Dando di majala alla mia ex non lo volevo dare mica a tutte le donne eh?! Voglio almeno sperare che soggetti simili ce ne siano pochissimi in giro per il mondo[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non è che magari ti aspettava in bagno per riempirti di mazzate? :mexican:


 
ipotesi a)
voleva fargli un calippo come si deve
ipotesi b) 
voleva fargli un culo così :carneval:


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non è che magari ti aspettava in bagno per riempirti di mazzate? :mexican:


Magari era una trappola e in bagno mi aspettava suo marito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :mexican:

ma io non ci sono andato così lui si sarebbe perso anche il film 

come si dice: becco e bastonato :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era un grazie ironico
> Lo so che non capisci. Tranquillo sappi che per 10 minuti ho almeno cambiato espressione del viso e oggi ne avevo bisogno.
> Era un grazie sincero:up:


Per un attimo non c'ho capito più nulla e il mio neurone permaloso ha iniziato ad imbronciarsi... mi ha suggerito che mi stavi prendendo per il culo e che "lo so che non capisci" significava "non capisci un cazzo". :mrgreen:

Poi ho riletto meglio e ho preso paura perchè ho pensato che sto pensando come le donne: col cervello a scomparti stagni!

Che stia diventando buco? 

P.s. Forse ho capito che ti ho fatto ricordare cose belle


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per un attimo non c'ho capito più nulla e il mio neurone permaloso ha iniziato ad imbronciarsi... mi ha suggerito che mi stavi prendendo per il culo e che "lo so che non capisci" significava "non capisci un cazzo". :mrgreen:
> 
> Poi ho riletto meglio e ho preso paura perchè ho pensato che sto pensando come le donne: col cervello a scomparti stagni!
> 
> ...


 :sorriso:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si. Sarei riuscito, ne sono straconvinto. L'ho fatto anche per mia moglie perchè sapendo tutto non volevo metterla in difficoltà. Io poi non godevo di una grossa credibità e mia moglie avrebbe messo in dubbio la mia parola...
> 
> Una volta dopo qualche mese che tutto era finito andai al cinema con mia moglie e c'era anche lei con suo marito. Io naturalmente avevo il telefono spento che riaccesi solo dopo che ero tornato a casa. Appena acceso mi arrivò un messaggio con scritto "ti aspetto in bagno...".
> 
> ...



Più che majala parecchio str****. 
Se lo leggeva tua moglie, pur innocente, eri finito.
Che cattiveria... una meschinità difficilmente immaginabile...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> malissimo credo che abbia un tremendo prurito..........
> 
> aspetta solo che tu risponda per riprendere da dove si era stoppato



perché sono tutte uguali queste situazioni?! Io sono madre di un maschio, ma non lo imbocco a latte e cucche da propinare alle donne...quoto!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ?
> Le scrive un sms senza menzionare assolutamente le ultime 3 settimane in cui non ci sono sentiti ed i perche', ma bensi' solo facendo riferimento che e' in un posto "dove hanno consumato" e che i ricordi lo assalgono!!
> Poverino...magari sta' anche male??? .



Eli, quanto vinco per averlo previsto settimane fa?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...visto le sue doti a parole ecc si trovi un'altra con cui togliersi questo fastidioso prurito...di donne ce ne saranno che vogliono solo quello in giro no??
> 
> del resto mi diceva: ma credi che se non ti amassi davvero sarei ancora qui a rovinare la mia famiglia?? *solo che non ho mai capito cosa avesse rovinato..*. io ho rovinato il rapporto con mio marito e non so' se ci sara' ancora la possibilita' x recuperare (ma ci provo xche' lo VOGLIO) non DI CERTO LUI con la moglie ( a parte qualche litigio x cazzate che gli ha beccato!)


ecco,appunto!


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente! La sincerità è sempre d'obbligo, poi sta alla donna scegliere... anche se mi è capitato che nonostante tutto, mi rinfacciassero chissà cosa...


io sempre detto che ce l'hai coi paperi........ (nick esclusi)


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eli, quanto vinco per averlo previsto settimane fa?!?!


solo un buono per la boccia magica in silicone che quando non eserciti ci metti il pesciolino:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io sempre detto che ce l'hai coi paperi........ (nick esclusi)


 infatti è così, lo sai bene


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eli, quanto vinco per averlo previsto settimane fa?!?!


 vabbè pure io... troppo facile :carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo un buono per la boccia magica in silicone che quando non eserciti ci metti il pesciolino:mrgreen:



Lei signora Minerva non s'appropri del mio buono - vittoria!:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè pure io... troppo facile :carneval:


Dividiamocelo!! (il buono)


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S. io non mi sento assolutamente lusingata che lui pensi a me solo x le splendide "scopate". Io credevo ci fosse amore e che era questo il motivo per cui fossero cosi' intense e cariche di emozioni...
> ma non ho capito niente dalla vita...ho parecchio da lavorare su di me, avete ragione!



è questo che pesa. Avevamo dato un valore alla storia che non era il valore reale: invece che di platino era oro di Bologna....


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dividiamocelo!! (il buono)


 ok! :up:


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok! :up:



a me la boccia...a te il pesce! (o viceversa)


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me la boccia...a te il pesce! (o viceversa)


 ma si, facciamo viceversa :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:
> 
> Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.
> 
> ...


ti sta dando la possibilità di tornare sui tuoi passi senza perdere la faccia
in pratica
"dai, lo sai anche tu che le promesse erano solo parole, come io so che vuoi tornare a farti trombare da uno stallone come me: solo che l'orgoglio ti frena ma io nella mia grandezza ti offro un commodus discessus"


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Lei non sapeva che io avevo il telefono spento e quindi ha pensato che io non la volessi più, nemmeno con una proposta così intrigante...
> 
> :mexican:


intrigante farlo in un cesso sporco? Che roba da fumettone...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti sta dando la possibilità di tornare sui tuoi passi senza perdere la faccia
> in pratica
> "dai, lo sai anche tu che le promesse erano solo parole, come io so che vuoi tornare a farti trombare da uno stallone come me: solo che l'orgoglio ti frena ma io nella mia grandezza ti offro un commodus discessus"


Asssolutamente sì!


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate apro un nuovo thread rischiando di diventare pesante:
> 
> Ora, io saro' quel che saro', ma vi chiedo una cosa.
> 
> ...


 Beh ammettiamocelo....se per anni diceva queste cose, il sospetto che questa persona non fosse come la vediamo noi, arriva eh...

Magari si ha solo fatto finta di non vedere e ora la verità ti è stata sbattuta davanti con violenza.

Quoto chi ti consiglia il silenzio stampa.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti sta dando la possibilità di tornare sui tuoi passi senza perdere la faccia
> in pratica
> "dai, lo sai anche tu che le promesse erano solo parole, come io so che vuoi tornare a farti trombare da uno stallone come me: solo che l'orgoglio ti frena ma io nella mia grandezza ti offro un commodus discessus"


 che offerta invitante.... miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che offerta invitante.... miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


manco morta! visto che e' tanto stallone si trovi altre da farsi!
Con me ha gia' "giocato" abbastanza direi!


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh ammettiamocelo....se per anni diceva queste cose, il sospetto che questa persona non fosse come la vediamo noi, arriva eh...
> 
> Magari si ha solo fatto finta di non vedere e ora la verità ti è stata sbattuta davanti con violenza.
> 
> Quoto chi ti consiglia il silenzio stampa.


 
lo so' lo so'...ho fatto finta "di non vedere"...speravo accadesse il miracolo!! Infatti e' avvenuto: fuori dalla mia vita!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> manco morta! visto che e' tanto stallone si trovi altre da farsi!
> Con me ha gia' "giocato" abbastanza direi!


 Brava :up::up::up:
tanto non faticherà a consolarsi presto, vedrai... se non rispondi, ti lascerà tranquilla prima di quanto si possa pensare!


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Brava :up::up::up:
> tanto non faticherà a consolarsi presto, vedrai... se non rispondi, ti lascerà tranquilla prima di quanto si possa pensare!


lo so' benissimo...e' gia' in cerca come vi ho scritto l'altra volta...si vede che non avendo ancora trovato (e notare dopo 3 settimane appena) e' gia' in crisi di astinenza (la moglie non gli basta proprio!!)


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so' benissimo...e' gia' in cerca come vi ho scritto l'altra volta...si vede che non avendo ancora trovato (e notare dopo 3 settimane appena) e' gia' in crisi di astinenza (la moglie non gli basta proprio!!)


 Solo tre settimane dopo una storia così lunga, ed è già in caccia? Ma è proprio un assatanato...


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo tre settimane dopo una storia così lunga, ed è già in caccia? Ma è proprio un assatanato...


che te devo dire??? SECONDO ME MI DROGAVA VERAMENTE!! :rotfl:
SCUSATE...mi vien da... ridere!! (o piangere!!)


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo tre settimane dopo una storia così lunga, ed è già in caccia? Ma è proprio un assatanato...


 
un cacciatore è un cacciatore....:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> un cacciatore è un cacciatore....:mexican:


 noblesse oblige... :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so' lo so'...ho fatto finta "di non vedere"...speravo accadesse il miracolo!! Infatti e' avvenuto: *fuori dalla mia vita!!*


 Lo spero per te! :up:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo spero per te! :up:


 
beh e' vero che non c'e' limite al peggio...ma qui il "peggio" e' stato superato alla grande! per cui...
Se non dovessi riuscire a recuperare il rapporto con mio marito, comunque restero' sola. Lui per me non esiste +.
Non vi dico che non ci penso, che i ricordi mi facciano ancora male.
Ma poi penso: tanto "mentiva" a me e se' stesso e quindi era come se tutto fosse "falso" alla fine.
COME mi diceva lui quando eravamo lontani: vola tempo, vola...
Fammelo dimenticare al piu' prestooooooooo!!


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Più che majala parecchio str****.
> Se lo leggeva tua moglie, pur innocente, eri finito.
> Che cattiveria... una meschinità difficilmente immaginabile...


In effetti il "majala" era per dire cattiva, bastarda, stronza eccetera... se leggessi la mia storia capiresti che tipo di persona era lei.



Verena67 ha detto:


> intrigante farlo in un cesso sporco? Che roba da fumettone...


Intrigante la situazione non il cesso sporco (forse). E comunque non ci sarei andato... Rimane comunque una situazione intrigante, per me


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh e' vero che non c'e' limite al peggio...ma qui il "peggio" e' stato superato alla grande! per cui...
> Se non dovessi riuscire a recuperare il rapporto con mio marito, *comunque restero' sola*. Lui per me non esiste +.
> Non vi dico che non ci penso, che i ricordi mi facciano ancora male.
> Ma poi penso: tanto "mentiva" a me e se' stesso e quindi era come se tutto fosse "falso" alla fine.
> ...


 Non è un dramma eh...
Semmai dovesse succedere (e spero per te di no), ripartirai da sola...e magari finirai in due.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è un dramma eh...
> Semmai dovesse succedere (e spero per te di no), ripartirai da sola...e magari finirai in due.


 
Io comunque voglio riprovare seriamente, perche' ho capito che ho vicino una persona che non mi farebbe mai quello che io ho fatto a lui (o anche quello che l'altro ha fatto a me!) e che nonostante tutto, mi ama e capisce chi sono veramente, dentro...


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è un dramma eh...
> Semmai dovesse succedere (e spero per te di no), ripartirai da sola...e magari finirai in due.


 ma anche in tre...  basta con questi uomini con due donne, è ora che si ribalti la situazione! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S. io non mi sento assolutamente lusingata che lui pensi a me solo x le splendide "scopate". Io credevo ci fosse amore e che era questo il motivo per cui fossero cosi' intense e cariche di emozioni...
> ma non ho capito niente dalla vita...ho parecchio da lavorare su di me, avete ragione!


sei troppo dura con te stessa e con lui.
Tutti ci siamo presi delle cantonate da persone che pensavamo diverse o che pensavamo avessero per noi sentimenti diversi da quelli reali ed effettivi.
A me sembra che tu stia facendo le cose per bene. Sei giustamente incazzata ma è una fase che passerà per dare i posto ad altre fasi più costruttive:up:


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma anche in tre...  basta con questi uomini con due donne, è ora che si ribalti la situazione! :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma anche in tre...  basta con questi uomini con due donne, è ora che si ribalti la situazione! :carneval:


 e no e allora!! due uomini no!! :sonar:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei troppo dura con te stessa e con lui.
> Tutti ci siamo presi delle cantonate da persone che pensavamo diverse o che pensavamo avessero per noi sentimenti diversi da quelli reali ed effettivi.
> A me sembra che tu stia facendo le cose per bene. Sei giustamente incazzata ma è una fase che passerà per dare i posto ad altre fasi più costruttive:up:


 grazie!! ma quanto ci vuole xche' passi??? Mi si conterce lo stomaco ancora...!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> In effetti il "majala" era per dire cattiva, bastarda, stronza eccetera... se leggessi la mia storia capiresti che tipo di persona era lei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei troppo dura con te stessa e con lui.
> Tutti ci siamo presi delle cantonate da persone che pensavamo diverse o che pensavamo avessero per noi sentimenti diversi da quelli reali ed effettivi.
> A me sembra che tu stia facendo le cose per bene. Sei giustamente incazzata ma è una fase che passerà per dare i posto ad altre fasi più costruttive:up:


ma quando passera'?? mi si contorce lo stomaco ancora!!


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per un attimo non c'ho capito più nulla e il mio neurone permaloso ha iniziato ad imbronciarsi... mi ha suggerito che mi stavi prendendo per il culo e che "lo so che non capisci" significava "non capisci un cazzo". :mrgreen:
> 
> * Poi ho riletto meglio e ho preso paura perchè ho pensato che sto pensando come le donne: col cervello a scomparti stagni!*
> 
> ...


:calcio:


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma quando passera'?? mi si contorce lo stomaco ancora!!


passa passa elisa! 
abbi pazienza che passa


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie!! ma quanto ci vuole xche' passi??? Mi si conterce lo stomaco ancora...!


 più ci pensi e più ci vuole... vedrai che ci vorrà meno di quanto pensi...


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie!! ma quanto ci vuole xche' passi??? Mi si conterce lo stomaco ancora...!


 
passerà eli....un'inculata ce la siam presa tutti, e tutti siam qua a raccontarla e spesso a riderci su, datti tempo :up:


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma anche in tre...  basta con questi uomini con due donne, è ora che si ribalti la situazione! :carneval:


Proprio pochi giorni fa ho visto un film di Allen "Purchè funzioni", molto carino.
Beh, c'ea la mamma della protagonista che improvvisamente, dopo essere stata lasciata dl marito per la sua migliore amica, scopre le gioie del sesso...alla fine va a vivere con due uomini che chiama i miei adorabili mariti. Il loro menage va alla grande. Io stranita dicevo a mio marito che era pazza, che io non lo farei mai, perchè un rompi in casa basta e avanza!


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> passerà eli....un'inculata ce la siam presa tutti, e tutti siam qua a raccontarla e spesso a riderci su, datti tempo :up:


 
ok confido su di voi allora!! siete stati determinanti in questo...nonostante ci abbia messo + del previsto!!  (visto che sono mesi e mesi che rompo!!)


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma quando passera'?? mi si contorce lo stomaco ancora!!


Datti tempo. Ce ne vuole tanto!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Proprio pochi giorni fa ho visto un film di Allen "Purchè funzioni", molto carino.
> Beh, c'ea la mamma della protagonista che improvvisamente, dopo essere stata lasciata dl marito per la sua migliore amica, scopre le gioie del sesso...alla fine va a vivere con due uomini che chiama i miei adorabili mariti. Il loro menage va alla grande. Io stranita dicevo a mio marito che era pazza, che io non lo farei mai, perchè un rompi in casa basta e avanza!


ahahahahahah... i vermetti! Si, troppo bello! La mamma fondamentalista che diventa la dea del sesso e si fa tutti gli intellettuali di Manhattan è eccezionale :up:


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahah... i vermetti! Si, troppo bello! La mamma fondamentalista che diventa la dea del sesso e si fa tutti gli intellettuali di Manhattan è eccezionale :up:


E la scena in cui entra in casa della figlia e vede l'uomo che ha sposato e...sviene! E gli dice che avrebbe preferito che sposasse il "pesce gatto"? Un mito di donna!


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> passerà eli....un'inculata ce la siam presa tutti, e tutti siam qua a raccontarla e spesso a riderci su, datti tempo :up:



Permesso.... l'inculata più grande se l'è presa il marito eh. Ho capito la solidarietà femminile, però...


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Datti tempo. Ce ne vuole tanto!


ma come ti permetti racchia??? stai zittina :mrgreen:
che non è vero che ci vuole tanto tempo....molto meno di quel che si pensi


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Permesso.... l'inculata più grande se l'è presa il marito eh. Ho capito la solidarietà femminile, però...


he, mò arrivi tu. 
Elisa si è già presa diverse cazziate a riguardo!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E la scena in cui entra in casa della figlia e vede l'uomo che ha sposato e...sviene! Un mito di donna!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
però alla fine finisce bene... ognuno convive felicemente con le sue paranoie esistenziali, e l'amore (a tre, a due, gay, etero) trionfa :carneval:


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Permesso.... l'inculata più grande se l'è presa il marito eh. Ho capito la solidarietà femminile, però...


ehm...effettivamente :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (14 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Permesso.... l'inculata più grande se l'è presa il marito eh. Ho capito la solidarietà femminile, però...


anche la moglie di lui a stare a guardare


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> he, mò arrivi tu.
> Elisa si è già presa diverse cazziate a riguardo!


si dai vi prego...abbiate pieta'! almeno oggi!! o non ne esco +!


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> he, mò arrivi tu.
> Elisa si è già presa diverse cazziate a riguardo!



Mai abbastanza cara, mai abbastanza.


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti racchia??? stai zittina :mrgreen:
> che non è vero che ci vuole tanto tempo....molto meno di quel che si pensi


Beh, certo, di fronte all'eternità ce ne vuole poco 
Ma no, scherzo...però i primi tempi sarà dura, anche perchè è probabile che dopo insorgano i sensi di colpa verso il marito...e quelli sono morsi ancora più lancinanti di quelli dovuti alla mancanza dell'oggetto (ex) amato.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche la moglie di lui a stare a guardare



Un pensierino pure a lei mi pare giusto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Permesso.... l'inculata più grande se l'è presa il marito eh. Ho capito la solidarietà femminile, però...


 No se l'è presa la moglie del merdina che non è stata lasciata per Elisa... si sarebbe liberata di una schifezza d'uomo.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No se l'è presa la moglie del merdina che non è stata lasciata per Elisa... si sarebbe liberata di una schifezza d'uomo.



E' una bella lotta effettivamente.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No se l'è presa la moglie del merdina che non è stata lasciata per Elisa... si sarebbe liberata di una schifezza d'uomo.


grazie moltimodi...questo tuo intervento mi tira parecchio su' di morale! grazie davvero!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie moltimodi...questo tuo intervento mi tira parecchio su' di morale! grazie davvero!


 Mi fa piacere... se ci pensi su spassionatamente, sai che è così. Tu sei stata fortunata, e pure tanto... rifletti su questo. Lo so, ora stai male, ma se ci pensi su con un po' di razionalità, devi ammetterlo: ti è andata di lusso! :up:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere... se ci pensi su spassionatamente, sai che è così. Tu sei stata fortunata, e pure tanto... rifletti su questo. Lo so, ora stai male, ma se ci pensi su con un po' di razionalità, devi ammetterlo: ti è andata di lusso! :up:


guarda, mi sto' rendendo conto che probabilmente, se alla fine lui si fosse "convinto", col tempo avrebbe cornificato anche me. Ce l'ha nel sangue probabilmente...non lo fa' apposta... altrimenti NON SI SPIEGA!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> guarda, mi sto' rendendo conto che probabilmente, se alla fine lui si fosse "convinto", *col tempo avrebbe cornificato anche me*. Ce l'ha nel sangue probabilmente...non lo fa' apposta... altrimenti NON SI SPIEGA!!!


Quello è certo! Ti dirò un'altra cosa: in questi anni probabilmente l'ha già fatto, visto il tipo che immagino sia.


----------



## Kid (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello è certo! Ti dirò un'altra cosa: in questi anni probabilmente l'ha già fatto, visto il tipo che immagino sia.



Sinceramente mi pare che qui dentro tutti abbiano trovato l'agnello sacrificale nel terzo incomodo, io credo in realtà che sia un concorso di colpe, come sempre.

Mettila così Elisa: hai passato una parte della tua vita nella convinzione di fare del male ad altre persone per una nobile causa, la quale in realtà non si è dimostrata tale. Dai la colpa prima a te stessa per essere stata così ingenua, poi anche all'altro, solo così potrai capire cosa hai vissuto e come uscirne.

Riversa la tua rabbia su quello che hai fatto tu. Tiralo fuori dalla tua vita, dai tuoi pensieri, dai tuoi rimpianti, dai tuoi rancori, dalle tue scuse. E vedrai che domani sorgerà un bel sole caldo sulla tua famiglia. Ma sappi che la ricostruzione è un percorso lungo e doloroso.


----------



## ranatan (14 Settembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi pare che qui dentro tutti abbiano trovato l'agnello sacrificale nel terzo incomodo, io credo in realtà che sia un concorso di colpe, come sempre.
> 
> Mettila così Elisa: hai passato una parte della tua vita nella convinzione di fare del male ad altre persone per una nobile causa, la quale in realtà non si è dimostrata tale. Dai la colpa prima a te stessa per essere stata così ingenua, poi anche all'altro, solo così potrai capire cosa hai vissuto e come uscirne.
> 
> Riversa la tua rabbia su quello che hai fatto tu. Tiralo fuori dalla tua vita, dai tuoi pensieri, dai tuoi rimpianti, dai tuoi rancori, dalle tue scuse. E vedrai che domani sorgerà un bel sole caldo sulla tua famiglia. Ma sappi che la ricostruzione è un percorso lungo e doloroso.


:up:


----------



## Angel (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io comunque voglio riprovare seriamente, perche' ho capito che ho vicino una persona che non mi farebbe mai quello che io ho fatto a lui (o anche quello che l'altro ha fatto a me!) e che nonostante tutto, mi ama e capisce chi sono veramente, dentro...


I propositi sono più che buoni :up:



Elisa ha detto:


> ma quando passera'?? mi si contorce lo stomaco ancora!!


Beh concentrati su quello che hai scritto sopra...un nuovo inizio, devi solo volerlo con tutto il cuore


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma quando passera'?? mi si contorce lo stomaco ancora!!


meno di quello che pensi, ora ti sembra tutto nero ma poi passa.
tra un po' di tempo ti ritorna e li devi stare attenta perchè è il giro di boa e dopo piano piano finisce.
esattamente ti fa male il chakra del cuore, dovresti fare degli esercizi per sbloccarlo ti aiuterebbe.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> meno di quello che pensi, ora ti sembra tutto nero ma poi passa.
> tra un po' di tempo ti ritorna e li devi stare attenta perchè è il giro di boa e dopo piano piano finisce.
> esattamente ti fa male il chakra del cuore, dovresti fare degli esercizi per sbloccarlo ti aiuterebbe.


si ora vedo tutto nero...di che esercizi parli?? ma e' vero??


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Proprio pochi giorni fa ho visto un film di Allen "Purchè funzioni", molto carino.
> Beh, c'ea la mamma della protagonista che improvvisamente, dopo essere stata lasciata dl marito per la sua migliore amica, scopre le gioie del sesso...alla fine va a vivere con due uomini che chiama i miei adorabili mariti. Il loro menage va alla grande. Io stranita dicevo a mio marito che era pazza, che io non lo farei mai, perchè un rompi in casa basta e avanza!


ti sei dimenticata di dire che suo marito a un certo punto si rende conto di essere gay :mrgreen:


----------



## alfeo (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Papero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In effetti il "majala" era per dire cattiva, bastarda, stronza eccetera... se leggessi la mia storia capiresti che tipo di persona era lei.
> ...


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti! ieri il merdina ha pure avuto il coraggio di chiamarmi...visto che non ho abboccato al suo sms probabilmente voleva ritirare fuori il suo repertorio di belle parole e promesse.
Comunque ero a fare una commissione e il cell era messo su "silenzioso"...non avevo sentito e anche se fosse stato di certo non avrei risposto. La cosa strana e' che mi ha tel in orario anomalo, ovvero quando sa' che in teoria dovrei essere a casa e mi e' venuto in dubbio fosse passato sotto casa mia e avesse visto che non c'era la mia macchina (la metto sempre nel solito posto!).
Se cosi' fosse...non c'e' mai limite al peggio del peggio...
Questo qui dopo che x 3 settimane mi ha snobbato sapendo quale fossero in "nostri problemi", anziche' parlare seriamente e magari concludere la storia da persone "mature" e civili, non solo e' prima sparito, ma poi ha mandato "segnali" da perfetto idiota quale era...
Comunque stanotte ero agitata e non ho dormito...stamattina meglio, stanca ma convinta di aver fatto la cosa + giusta per la mia vita e spero, per la mia famiglia! (visto che con mio marito sembra ci si stia riavvicinando veramente, anche se molto lentamente...)


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! ieri il merdina ha pure avuto il coraggio di chiamarmi...visto che non ho abboccato al suo sms probabilmente voleva ritirare fuori il suo repertorio di belle parole e promesse.
> Comunque ero a fare una commissione e il cell era messo su "silenzioso"...non avevo sentito e anche se fosse stato di certo non avrei risposto. La cosa strana e' che mi ha tel in orario anomalo, ovvero quando sa' che in teoria dovrei essere a casa e mi e' venuto in dubbio fosse passato sotto casa mia e avesse visto che non c'era la mia macchina (la metto sempre nel solito posto!).
> Se cosi' fosse...non c'e' mai limite al peggio del peggio...
> Questo qui dopo che x 3 settimane mi ha snobbato sapendo quale fossero in "nostri problemi", anziche' parlare seriamente e magari concludere la storia da persone "mature" e civili, non solo e' prima sparito, ma poi ha mandato "segnali" da perfetto idiota quale era...
> Comunque stanotte ero agitata e non ho dormito...stamattina meglio, stanca ma convinta di aver fatto la cosa + giusta per la mia vita e spero, per la mia famiglia! (visto che con mio marito sembra ci si stia riavvicinando veramente, anche se molto lentamente...)


Elisa, meno male che non hai risposto. Brava a non aver richiamato. Tieni duro mi raccomando!
Altra cosa che volevo dirti...mi raccomando, distruggi tutto quello che lo riguarda, sms, mail, indizi che possano portare a collegare te a lui.
Dico questo pechè non so quanto tuo marito sappia della storia...sa che ti sei vista con un uomo per 5 anni e che ci condividevi così tanto? Perchè adesso che vi state riavvicinando se lui scopre tutto (magari anche fra un pò di mesi) è capace che ti ricrolla tutto quello che stai cercando di ri-costruire.


----------



## alfeo (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! ieri il merdina ha pure avuto il coraggio di chiamarmi...visto che non ho abboccato al suo sms probabilmente voleva ritirare fuori il suo repertorio di belle parole e promesse.
> Comunque ero a fare una commissione e il cell era messo su "silenzioso"...non avevo sentito e anche se fosse stato di certo non avrei risposto. La cosa strana e' che mi ha tel in orario anomalo, ovvero quando sa' che in teoria dovrei essere a casa e mi e' venuto in dubbio fosse passato sotto casa mia e avesse visto che non c'era la mia macchina (la metto sempre nel solito posto!).
> Se cosi' fosse...non c'e' mai limite al peggio del peggio...
> Questo qui dopo che x 3 settimane mi ha snobbato sapendo quale fossero in "nostri problemi", anziche' parlare seriamente e magari concludere la storia da persone "mature" e civili, non solo e' prima sparito, ma poi ha mandato "segnali" da perfetto idiota quale era...
> Comunque stanotte ero agitata e non ho dormito...stamattina meglio, stanca ma convinta di aver fatto la cosa + giusta per la mia vita e spero, per la mia famiglia! (visto che con mio marito sembra ci si stia riavvicinando veramente, anche se molto lentamente...)


 
Come prevedibile il suo assalto partito da lontano si sta facendo sempre più concentrico. Quello di sui lui non si è reso conto è che le sue azioni ti stanno allontanando più che avvicinartelo. Sta provando con tutta la gamma possibile dei tentativi. Mi fido di quel che dici. Mi rendo conto che lo stai guardando in una diversa prospettiva.
Capisco pure che tu non abbia dormito stanotte.
Non si rassegnerà così facilmente, è il suo modo di essere e il modo in cui CREDE di amarti. In realtà ama solo, o forse soprattutto, se stesso.


----------



## geisha (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! ieri il merdina ha pure avuto il coraggio di chiamarmi...visto che non ho abboccato al suo sms probabilmente voleva ritirare fuori il suo repertorio di belle parole e promesse.
> Comunque ero a fare una commissione e il cell era messo su "silenzioso"...non avevo sentito e anche se fosse stato di certo non avrei risposto. La cosa strana e' che mi ha tel in orario anomalo, ovvero quando sa' che in teoria dovrei essere a casa e mi e' venuto in dubbio fosse passato sotto casa mia e avesse visto che non c'era la mia macchina (la metto sempre nel solito posto!).
> Se cosi' fosse...non c'e' mai limite al peggio del peggio...
> Questo qui dopo che x 3 settimane mi ha snobbato sapendo quale fossero in "nostri problemi", anziche' parlare seriamente e magari concludere la storia da persone "mature" e civili, non solo e' prima sparito, ma poi ha mandato "segnali" da perfetto idiota quale era...
> Comunque stanotte ero agitata e non ho dormito...stamattina meglio, stanca ma convinta di aver fatto la cosa + giusta per la mia vita e spero, per la mia famiglia! (visto che con mio marito sembra ci si stia riavvicinando veramente, anche se molto lentamente...)


smettila di pensare a cosa pensa cosa fa cosa dice cosa controlla........ non serve a niente se non a mantenere un legame con lui.
ti ha chiamato semplicemente per provocarti e l'ha fatto in un orario mirato o meno che importa.
l'importante è che ti prepari che primo o poi lui smetterà, e quando veramente ci sarà il vuoto totale sarà come dire piu' difficile.


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Come prevedibile il suo assalto partito da lontano si sta facendo sempre più concentrico. Quello di sui lui non si è reso conto è che le sue azioni ti stanno allontanando più che avvicinartelo. Sta provando con tutta la gamma possibile dei tentativi. Mi fido di quel che dici. Mi rendo conto che lo stai guardando in una diversa prospettiva.
> Capisco pure che tu non abbia dormito stanotte.
> Non si rassegnerà così facilmente, è il suo modo di essere e il modo in cui CREDE di amarti. In realtà ama solo, o forse soprattutto, se stesso.


 
Fidati Alfeo...non ti dico che queste cose non mi facciano effetto, ma non positivo come hai anche detto tu. Perche' se mi avesse amato seriamente, se avesse capito che comunque non poteva darmi quello che cercavo (serenita' e finalmente SINCERITA' verso di noi e gli altri), avrebbe almeno avuto il buon gusto di scrivermi la verita': che mi ama ma a suo modo e che mi lasciava libera di vivere la mia vita visto che lui non poteva darmi quello che avrei voluto.
Invece, anche in questa occasione, si e' comportato in modo infantile, egoista e anche da "bastardello" diciamolo!
E come tanti hanno detto nel forum...se x caso cedessi e tornassi con lui, sarebbe ancora peggio, dovrei sottostare ancora di + a QUELLO CHE VUOLE LUI! 

Comunque sono convinta di tutto...pero' di certo sto' ancora male, perche' questa storia sta' diventando sempre + "squallida"...


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> smettila di pensare a cosa pensa cosa fa cosa dice cosa controlla........ non serve a niente se non a mantenere un legame con lui.
> ti ha chiamato semplicemente per provocarti e l'ha fatto in un orario mirato o meno che importa.
> l'importante è che ti prepari che primo o poi lui smetterà, e quando veramente ci sarà il vuoto totale sarà come dire piu' difficile.


lo so' hai ragione...ma e' dura non pensarci...comunque lui per 3 settimane non si e' sentito...stavo male...ma rifarsi vivo ora e' ancora peggio! e'come dire: l'ho fatta sbollire ma tanto gli manchero' e zacchete! ritorno e faccio di lei ancora quel che vogliO!
Ma cazzarola...e' quasi crudele questo!! altro che AMORE!


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Fidati Alfeo...non ti dico che queste cose non mi facciano effetto, ma non positivo come hai anche detto tu. Perche' se mi avesse amato seriamente, se avesse capito che comunque non poteva darmi quello che cercavo (serenita' e finalmente SINCERITA' verso di noi e gli altri)*,* avrebbe almeno avuto il buon gusto di scrivermi la verita':* che mi ama ma a suo modo e che mi lasciava libera di vivere la mia vita visto che lui non poteva darmi quello che avrei voluto.
> Invece, anche in questa occasione, si e' comportato in modo infantile, egoista e anche da "bastardello" diciamolo!
> E come tanti hanno detto nel forum...se x caso cedessi e tornassi con lui, sarebbe ancora peggio, dovrei sottostare ancora di + a QUELLO CHE VUOLE LUI!
> 
> Comunque sono convinta di tutto...pero' di certo sto' ancora male, perche' questa storia sta' diventando sempre + "squallida"...


E non avrebbe fatto andare avanti la storia per 5 anni....se ami una persona e sai che lei ha bisogno di te...non puoi dargli solo una briciola ogni tanto.


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Elisa, meno male che non hai risposto. Brava a non aver richiamato. Tieni duro mi raccomando!
> Altra cosa che volevo dirti...mi raccomando, distruggi tutto quello che lo riguarda, sms, mail, indizi che possano portare a collegare te a lui.
> Dico questo pechè non so quanto tuo marito sappia della storia...sa che ti sei vista con un uomo per 5 anni e che ci condividevi così tanto? Perchè adesso che vi state riavvicinando se lui scopre tutto (magari anche fra un pò di mesi) è capace che ti ricrolla tutto quello che stai cercando di ri-costruire.


 
Mio marito sa' solo che x questo uomo sono andata in crisi nera, non gli ho mai detto di aver avuto una storia REALE, solo di essermene innamorata. E il nostro rapporto lo dimostrava visto che ero fredda e sempre depressa. 
A volte ho cercato di confessare ma lui e' come se mi bloccasse xche' non voleva sapere...me lo toglierei volentieri questo peso x ricominciare veramente ma se poi rovino tutto definitivamente?? vedremo...


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> E non avrebbe fatto andare avanti la storia per 5 anni....se ami una persona e sai che lei ha bisogno di te...non puoi dargli solo una briciola ogni tanto.


 
appunto...ma ho sbagliato io! era evidente...lo amavo talmente che era come se on vedessi...e' terribile sta' cosa quando ci penso sapete^?^^


----------



## geisha (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so' hai ragione...ma e' dura non pensarci...comunque lui per 3 settimane non si e' sentito...stavo male...ma rifarsi vivo ora e' ancora peggio! e'come dire: l'ho fatta sbollire ma tanto gli manchero' e zacchete! ritorno e faccio di lei ancora quel che vogliO!
> Ma cazzarola...e' quasi crudele questo!! altro che AMORE!


Non è crudele è comprensibile, statisticamente resisti per rabbia e orgoglio poi cominciano a cadere tutte le impalcature e avverti il vuoto che una persona riempiva nella tua vita. E ti rendi conto che ti manca a tal punto da poter sotterrare l'ascia di guerra perchè non ne puoi fare a meno. Se ami davvero non dovrebbe esistere l'orgoglio, quando litighi la cosa si risolve in 10 minuti al massimo, in queste storie passano di regola due settimane, ti martella per una e poi si rassegna per poi ricomparire tra un mese, due, con una scusa un compleanno, una data vostra, il natale ecc.
Ricorda che tu esistevi nella sua vita per riempire dei vuoti ed è comprensibile che se tu non ci sei avverte di nuovo quella sensazione.
E ricordati che lui riempiva dei vuoti tuoi quindi cerca di riempirli.


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mio marito sa' solo che x questo uomo sono andata in crisi nera, non gli ho mai detto di aver avuto una storia REALE, solo di essermene innamorata. E il nostro rapporto lo dimostrava visto che ero fredda e sempre depressa.
> A volte ho cercato di confessare ma lui e' come se mi bloccasse xche' non voleva sapere...me lo toglierei volentieri questo peso x ricominciare veramente ma se poi rovino tutto definitivamente?? vedremo...


Con calma eh!! non pretendere che 5 anni li recuperi in un paio di settimane...devi solo volerlo e recupererai la tua vita, e forse dopo questa esperienza....moolto lunga:unhappy: imparare ad apprezzare e amare quello che hai e che avete costruito insieme :up:


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non è crudele è comprensibile, statisticamente resisti per rabbia e orgoglio poi cominciano a cadere tutte le impalcature e avverti il vuoto che una persona riempiva nella tua vita. E ti rendi conto che ti manca a tal punto da poter sotterrare l'ascia di guerra perchè non ne puoi fare a meno. Se ami davvero non dovrebbe esistere l'orgoglio, quando litighi la cosa si risolve in 10 minuti al massimo, in queste storie passano di regola due settimane, ti martella per una e poi si rassegna per poi ricomparire tra un mese, due, con una scusa un compleanno, una data vostra, il natale ecc.
> Ricorda che tu esistevi nella sua vita per riempire dei vuoti ed è comprensibile che se tu non ci sei avverte di nuovo quella sensazione.
> E ricordati che lui riempiva dei vuoti tuoi quindi cerca di riempirli.


 
cosi' mi fa un po' "paura" la cosa...in effetti le altre volte e' andata cosi' con lui, voglio essere sincera con voi.
Ma questa volta e' diverso, le altre volte in fondo c'erano delle "motivazioni" diciamo...questa volta no. 
Ho chiuso io xche' volevo chiudere definitivamente sta' farsa e soprattutto questa volta HO VOGLIA di recuperare a casa...


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> malissimo credo che abbia un tremendo prurito..........
> 
> aspetta solo che tu risponda per riprendere da dove si era stoppato


:up:


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non è crudele è comprensibile, statisticamente resisti per rabbia e orgoglio poi cominciano a cadere tutte le impalcature e avverti il vuoto che una persona riempiva nella tua vita. E ti rendi conto che ti manca a tal punto da poter sotterrare l'ascia di guerra perchè non ne puoi fare a meno. Se ami davvero non dovrebbe esistere l'orgoglio, quando litighi la cosa si risolve in 10 minuti al massimo, in queste storie passano di regola due settimane, ti martella per una e poi si rassegna per poi ricomparire tra un mese, due, con una scusa un compleanno, una data vostra, il natale ecc.
> Ricorda che tu esistevi nella sua vita per riempire dei vuoti ed è comprensibile che se tu non ci sei avverte di nuovo quella sensazione.
> E ricordati che lui riempiva dei vuoti tuoi quindi cerca di riempirli.


 Post perfetto, imho.


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> cosi' mi fa un po' "paura" la cosa...in effetti le altre volte e' andata cosi' con lui, voglio essere sincera con voi.
> Ma questa volta e' diverso, le altre volte in fondo c'erano delle "motivazioni" diciamo...questa volta no.
> Ho chiuso io xche' volevo chiudere definitivamente sta' farsa e soprattutto questa volta HO VOGLIA di recuperare a casa...


:up:

stai facendo la cosa giusta Elisa. non rispondergli se riesci,questa volta come per quelle future perchè non ti darà pace ancora per un po'.

Concentrati sulle sensazioni che ti hannno portato a scegliere cosi con decisione e alimentale. sono quelle giuste. e se ti piglia lo sconforto sfogati qui con noi


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non è crudele è comprensibile, statisticamente resisti per rabbia e orgoglio poi cominciano a cadere tutte le impalcature e avverti il vuoto che una persona riempiva nella tua vita. E ti rendi conto che ti manca a tal punto da poter sotterrare l'ascia di guerra perchè non ne puoi fare a meno. Se ami davvero non dovrebbe esistere l'orgoglio, quando litighi la cosa si risolve in 10 minuti al massimo, in queste storie passano di regola due settimane, ti martella per una e poi si rassegna per poi ricomparire tra un mese, due, con una scusa un compleanno, una data vostra, il natale ecc.
> Ricorda che tu esistevi nella sua vita per riempire dei vuoti ed è comprensibile che se tu non ci sei avverte di nuovo quella sensazione.
> E ricordati che lui riempiva dei vuoti tuoi quindi cerca di riempirli.


 

m' inchino.


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> stai facendo la cosa giusta Elisa. non rispondergli se riesci,questa volta come per quelle future perchè non ti darà pace ancora per un po'.
> 
> Concentrati sulle sensazioni che ti hannno portato a scegliere cosi con decisione e alimentale. sono quelle giuste. e se ti piglia lo sconforto sfogati qui con noi


 
sto' facendo cosi' infatti...e grazie mille!!


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> m' inchino.


 
i vuoti li sto' riempendo arrivando prima a casa e facendo le cose (tipo stirare) che altrimenti avrei dovuto fare dopo cena...ho cosi' + tempo x i bimbi e x due coccole con mio marito...
E voglio fare un corso fitness x scaricare lo stress...
p.s. ho anche + tempo x passare un attimo a salutare la mia amica che abita vicino !!  insomma!! non e' proprio vuota la mia vita...anzi sono anche stanca stanca...ma come facevo prima??????????????


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Glielo avevo suggerito anche io, ma se Elisa riesce ad ignorarlo conservando il vecchio numero... è ancora meglio! Ma deve essere cosciente che riispondergli anche solo una volta vuol dire quasi certamente ricascarci.


eccerto, deve essere sempre sicura di non VOLERE rispondere a _quel _numero:up:


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto, deve essere sempre sicura di non VOLERE rispondere a _quel _numero:up:


la penso anche io cosi'!


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> i vuoti li sto' riempendo arrivando prima a casa e facendo le cose (tipo stirare) che altrimenti avrei dovuto fare dopo cena...ho cosi' + tempo x i bimbi e x due coccole con mio marito...
> *E voglio fare un corso fitness x scaricare lo stress...*
> p.s. ho anche + tempo x passare un attimo a salutare la mia amica che abita vicino !!  insomma!! non e' proprio vuota la mia vita...anzi sono anche stanca stanca...ma come facevo prima??????????????


 Fai più sport che puoi... attività intensa, faticosa. Aiuta moltissimo a livello mentale, da enorme serenità.


----------



## Micia (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> i vuoti li sto' riempendo arrivando prima a casa e facendo le cose (tipo stirare) che altrimenti avrei dovuto fare dopo cena...ho cosi' + tempo x i bimbi e x due coccole con mio marito...
> E voglio fare un corso fitness x scaricare lo stress...
> p.s. ho anche + tempo x passare un attimo a salutare la mia amica che abita vicino !!  insomma!! non e' proprio vuota la mia vita...anzi sono anche stanca stanca...ma come facevo prima??????????????


 
Elisa, sei stanca anche perchè ti senti un po' giu'..è comprensibile.

Devi darti tempo e coccolati tanto, lo sport è una cosa ottima, mette in circolazione le stesse endorfine e ormoni che si producono con l'innamoramento. insisti cara.


----------



## geisha (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> m' inchino.


esagerata!!!!!!

vedi cio' che mi stupisce è che spesso si dice che qui dentro ci siano molte storie squallide, cio' che scrivo è frutto della mia esperienza della mia vita anche se squallida.
indipendentemente da come è andata, per mia fortuna in bene ma sono una mosca bianca, lui mi ha regalato me stessa.
io ero assonnata e lui mi ha svegliato, mi ha obbligato a guardarmi dentro e io ora so' chi sono e cosa desidero per me.
questo è il regalo di questo forum e di tutti voi.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Elisa, sei stanca anche perchè ti senti un po' giu'..è comprensibile.
> 
> Devi darti tempo e coccolati tanto, lo sport è una cosa ottima, *mette in circolazione le stesse endorfine e ormoni che si producono con l'innamoramento.* insisti cara.


Vero, però quelle escono con la fatica vera... dev'essere attività fisica intensa.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto, deve essere sempre sicura di non VOLERE rispondere a _quel _numero:up:


 Per quello sostenevo che se non si è mortalmente sicuri di riuscire a non rispondere, è meglio cambiare numero. Il pragmatismo prima di tutto, in cose del genere.:up:


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Elisa, sei stanca anche perchè ti senti un po' giu'..è comprensibile.
> 
> Devi darti tempo e coccolati tanto, lo sport è una cosa ottima, mette in circolazione le stesse endorfine e ormoni che si producono con l'innamoramento. insisti cara.


Ho letto che ci si sente stanchi quando si e' un po' depressi...e credo di esserlo in questo momento...altri sintomi sono: mancanza di concentrazione, fatica ad addormentarsi, poco appetito.
Ma e' il prezzo da pagare...questa volta voglio star male "per bene"...per poi rinascere...! 
Anche io credo molto nello sport...purtroppo riusciro' ad andarci una volta a settimana, ma lo faro' seriamente e con dedizione! mi piace molto e mi aiutera' sicuramente!


----------



## mariasole (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mio marito sa' solo che x questo uomo sono andata in crisi nera, non gli ho mai detto di aver avuto una storia REALE, solo di essermene innamorata. E il nostro rapporto lo dimostrava visto che ero fredda e sempre depressa.
> *A volte ho cercato di confessare ma lui e' come se mi bloccasse xche' non voleva sapere...me lo toglierei volentieri questo peso x ricominciare veramente ma se poi rovino tutto definitivamente?? vedremo*...


Ma sei fuori? Per carità...
Perchè vuoi infliggergli il dolore di raccontargli una storia di 5 anni ora che è finita?

Io sono mezza esaurita per una relazione di 2 mesi!

Purtroppo questo è un peso che non ti puoi togliere caricandolo addosso a lui. 

Se lui non ha indagato + di tanto forse è perchè si rende conto che non potrebbe sopportare l'idea di un tradimento e ha paura che il vs. matrimonio finisca...

Dai forza, sfogati con noi che abbiamo le spalle larghe


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori? Per carità...
> Perchè vuoi infliggergli il dolore di raccontargli una storia di 5 anni ora che è finita?
> 
> Io sono mezza esaurita per una relazione di 2 mesi!
> ...


 
grazie mariasole! ma infatti io non volevo...mi era stato suggerito qui da qualcuno pero'... e ci stavo pensando...


----------



## alfeo (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> i vuoti li sto' riempendo arrivando prima a casa e facendo le cose (tipo stirare) che altrimenti avrei dovuto fare dopo cena...ho cosi' + tempo x i bimbi e x due coccole con mio marito...
> E voglio fare un corso fitness x scaricare lo stress...
> p.s. ho anche + tempo x passare un attimo a salutare la mia amica che abita vicino !!  insomma!! non e' proprio vuota la mia vita...anzi sono anche stanca stanca...ma come facevo prima??????????????


Brava.
Questo è un post che mi dà molta fiducia nella tua capacità di reazione.
L'atteggiamento positivo che traspare è quello che serve per badare finalmente a te stessa.
Non cantare mai vittoria, questo lo sai, ma inizio ad aver fiducia che tu ce la possa fare davvero.


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Brava.
> Questo è un post che mi dà molta fiducia nella tua capacità di reazione.
> L'atteggiamento positivo che traspare è quello che serve per badare finalmente a te stessa.
> Non cantare mai vittoria, questo lo sai, ma inizio ad aver fiducia che tu ce la possa fare davvero.


 
grazie! ve lo avevo detto che ero convinta questa volta! ne ho passate troppe! lo so'che non devo mollare...ma tanti momenti sono davvero triste e vuota dentro...ma non perche' lui mi manca e la mia vita sia vuota...(come appunto ho raccontato, anzi ho tante cose da fare) ma come mi sento io dopo tutto questo. Stanca appunto! senza forze...
MA NON MOLLO!! AL limite mi faccio scendere due lacrimucce veloci e poi passa....


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Elisa.
Volevo chiederti una cosa, perchè non conosco la tua situazione familiare. 
Non hai l'opportunità di fare qualche attività rilassante?
Per esempio un'attività sportiva, aerobica....
Qualcosa che ti permettesse di distendere i nervi??


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa.
> Volevo chiederti una cosa, perchè non conosco la tua situazione familiare.
> Non hai l'opportunità di fare qualche attività rilassante?
> Per esempio un'attività sportiva, aerobica....
> Qualcosa che ti permettesse di distendere i nervi??


 
si infatti ho appena scritto (vedi sopra) che faro' un corso fitness (inizio ad ottobre, vado con la mia amica!)


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si infatti ho appena scritto (vedi sopra) che faro' un corso fitness (inizio ad ottobre, vado con la mia amica!)


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Che gaffe....
Non ho letto tutte le pagine dall'ultima volta che ho aperto la discussione....troppe cose da leggere e io troppo pigra :unhappy:!!!!!


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non è crudele è comprensibile, statisticamente resisti per rabbia e orgoglio poi cominciano a cadere tutte le impalcature e avverti il vuoto che una persona riempiva nella tua vita. E ti rendi conto che ti manca a tal punto da poter sotterrare l'ascia di guerra perchè non ne puoi fare a meno. Se ami davvero non dovrebbe esistere l'orgoglio, quando litighi la cosa si risolve in 10 minuti al massimo, in queste storie passano di regola due settimane, ti martella per una e poi si rassegna per poi ricomparire tra un mese, due, con una scusa un compleanno, una data vostra, il natale ecc.
> Ricorda che tu esistevi nella sua vita per riempire dei vuoti ed è comprensibile che se tu non ci sei avverte di nuovo quella sensazione.
> E ricordati che lui riempiva dei vuoti tuoi quindi cerca di riempirli.


 Analisi  profonda e perfetta


----------



## Abigail (15 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Che gaffe....
> Non ho letto tutte le pagine dall'ultima volta che ho aperto la discussione....troppe cose da leggere e io troppo pigra :unhappy:!!!!!


segnalata la racchietta distratta:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> segnalata la racchietta distratta:carneval:


 :rotfl:
Ma quale distratta...peggio, io ho proprio saltato tutti i post! :unhappy:


----------



## Papero (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si infatti ho appena scritto (vedi sopra) che faro' un corso fitness (inizio ad ottobre, vado con la mia amica!)


Si ma non ti far distrarre dai maschioni muscolosi eh!! Pensa a quel poer'omo che t'hai a casa


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie mariasole! ma infatti io non volevo...mi era stato suggerito qui da qualcuno pero'... e ci stavo pensando...


proprio un bel suggerimento... senti, se vuoi avere qualche probabilità di salvare il matrimonio, impegnati come stai facendo... e recupera! Il tradimento passato è ormai concluso, e ora te lo devi spupazzare tu con annessi e connessi, tra i quali sensi di colpa e fatiche. Non dire nulla a tuo marito.


----------



## Libertà_di_scelta (15 Settembre 2010)

*beata ignoranza*

tuo marito non sa...tuo marito non deve sapere...tuo marito non saprà!

riprendi in mano la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio se credi che sia la cosa migliore. Non ha alcun senso rovinare la sua vita e la tua vita.

Il tradimento non si confessa mai.......sii almeno coerente....gli hai mentito tradendolo e non dicendolo, non vedo che motivo ci sia per dirglielo ora e farlo soffire inutilmente...soprattutto dopo aver messo la parola fine dall'altra parte.


----------



## Illuso (15 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> tuo marito non sa...tuo marito non deve sapere...tuo marito non saprà!
> 
> riprendi in mano la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio se credi che sia la cosa migliore. Non ha alcun senso rovinare la sua vita e la tua vita.
> 
> Il tradimento non si confessa mai.......sii almeno coerente....gli hai mentito tradendolo e non dicendolo, non vedo che motivo ci sia per dirglielo ora e farlo soffire inutilmente...soprattutto dopo aver messo la parola fine dall'altra parte.


Quoto al 1000%:
tuo marito non sa...tuo marito non deve sapere...tuo marito non saprà!
MAI E POI MAI sta robbba te la spupazzi tu e solo tu...
per farti passare la gnagna ti ci vorranno +o- un tre anni! Auguri!


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quoto al 1000%:
> tuo marito non sa...tuo marito non deve sapere...tuo marito non saprà!
> MAI E POI MAI sta robbba te la spupazzi tu e solo tu...
> per farti passare la gnagna ti ci vorranno +o- un tre anni! Auguri!


 
ok grazie a tutti! 

sara' un lungo percorso molto duro...ma me la sono cercata io, ora ne devo pagare le conseguenze!


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Libertà_di_scelta ha detto:


> tuo marito non sa...tuo marito non deve sapere...tuo marito non saprà!
> 
> riprendi in mano la tua vita, il tuo matrimonio se credi che sia la cosa migliore. Non ha alcun senso rovinare la sua vita e la tua vita.
> 
> Il tradimento non si confessa mai.......sii almeno coerente....gli hai mentito tradendolo e non dicendolo, non vedo che motivo ci sia per dirglielo ora e farlo soffire inutilmente...soprattutto dopo aver messo la parola fine dall'altra parte.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con voi. Lei non deve dire nulla a suo marito...anche perchè, davvero, 5 anni di doppia vita sono difficili da accettare per chiunque. Sarebbe un colpo fortissimo.
Elisa, per carità, staccati definitivamente dal tuo ex e prega la sorte che non venga mai fuori nulla!


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quoto al 1000%:
> tuo marito non sa...tuo marito non deve sapere...tuo marito non saprà!
> MAI E POI MAI sta robbba te la spupazzi tu e solo tu...
> per farti passare la gnagna ti ci vorranno +o- un tre anni! Auguri!


Tre anni? Per fare passare l'infatuazione? Ma no dai...sono troppi


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tre anni? Per fare passare l'infatuazione? Ma no dai...sono troppi


3 anni troppi...spero davvero di no! UFF!


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> 3 anni troppi...spero davvero di no! UFF!


Guarda, non so, a me non è mai capitato di essere innamorata di un altro uomo. Sono stata infatuata per un brevissimo periodo di un altro ma mi è passata con la velocità del vento. Quello che non mi passava era il terrore per quell'uomo. In ogni modo credo che il tempo passerà prima di quanto tu creda, l'importante è troncare di netto ogni contatto. Non deve mai più avvenire alcun tipo di riavvicinamento, neppure telefonico!


----------



## Papero (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> 3 anni troppi...spero davvero di no! UFF!


La cosa che mi preoccupa è che dopo 4 anni e 1/2 tu sia ancora così "presa" di lui. E tutto questo pur descrivendolo come la peggior testa di cazzo che esista nel tuo Paese, Provincia, Regione, Nazione, Continente eccetera...

Ma scusa eh, o ci prendi per il culo oppure ci prendi per il culo! Se non ti convinci che lui è REALMENTE un bastardo e che ti ha USATA fino all'altro giorno non ne levi le gambe!! 

Io sinceramente ho dei dubbi che la colpa sia tutta sua ma TU DEVI CREDERCI se ne vuoi uscire!

Poi fra 4 anni e 1/2 ti ricorderai solo le cose belle di lui, le bellissime scopate e le romantiche promesse che vi siete fatti.

Elisa a volte quando ti leggo mi fai incazzare di brutto, da qui in avanti vorrei leggere soltanto del tuo tentativo di recupero di un rapporto che sta andando alla deriva, ma non quello con il tuo EX AMANTE TESTA DI CAZZO ma quello con QUEL POVER'UOMO di TUO MARITO!!!


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La cosa che mi preoccupa è che dopo 4 anni e 1/2 tu sia ancora così "presa" di lui. E tutto questo pur descrivendolo come la peggior testa di cazzo che esista nel tuo Paese, Provincia, Regione, Nazione, Continente eccetera...
> 
> Ma scusa eh, o ci prendi per il culo oppure ci prendi per il culo! Se non ti convinci che lui è REALMENTE un bastardo e che ti ha USATA fino all'altro giorno non ne levi le gambe!!
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Papero....come sei aggressivo oggi!! Che dirti, hai ragione! e' una testa di cazzo e io sono ancora persa x lui. Ti chiederai: perche'?? perche' con lui ho provato emozioni e sensazioni mai provate in 38 anni, perche' comunque nei momenti "belli" sapeva farmi sentire importante, perche' mi aveva "convinta" fossimo due "anime gemelle" e che prima o poi avremmo coronato il nostro sogno.
Lo so' benissimo che nel tempo i fatti hanno detto il contrario ed anzi lui ha dimostrato poco amore e tanto egoismo sbattendosene tra l'altro, del fatto che io stavo di merda in questa situazione. O era come diceva lui o niente!
Si non e'stata solo colpa sua, perche' io ho accettato continuando a perdonarlo quando faceva le sue cazzate, ad aspettarlo quando mi diceva: non sono ancora "pronto".
Questa e' la mia colpa. Ma altro no. Perche' lui non era sincero, mi diceva che non era pronto ma che con la moglie ed in famiglia andava "male" quando invece alla fine non e' cosi'. Mi diceva che stava "facendo qualcosa x noi due" ed in realta' continuava a fare tutto x la sua famiglia... Ma l'ho capito, l'ho visto troppo tardi. Perche' lo amavo e credevo in lui...nonostante l'evidenza.

Ora certo non ne voglio + sapere ma non posso cancellare quello che ho provato in cosi' poco tempo, nonostante la delusione e aver capito...
Per mio marito ripeto, ricomincio a provare sentimento e ce la sto' mettendo tutta, credimi. 

Abbi fiducia in me dai, a volte scrivo certe cose solo x sfogarmi...so' che qui le posso dire...


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Papero....come sei aggressivo oggi!! Che dirti, hai ragione! e' una testa di cazzo e io sono ancora persa x lui.* Ti chiederai: perche'?? perche' con lui ho provato emozioni e sensazioni mai provate in 38 anni, perche' comunque nei momenti "belli" sapeva farmi sentire importante, *perche' mi aveva "convinta" fossimo due "anime gemelle" e che prima o poi avremmo coronato il nostro sogno.
> Lo so' benissimo che nel tempo i fatti hanno detto il contrario ed anzi lui ha dimostrato poco amore e tanto egoismo sbattendosene tra l'altro, del fatto che io stavo di merda in questa situazione. O era come diceva lui o niente!
> Si non e'stata solo colpa sua, perche' io ho accettato continuando a perdonarlo quando faceva le sue cazzate, ad aspettarlo quando mi diceva: non sono ancora "pronto".
> Questa e' la mia colpa. Ma altro no. Perche' lui non era sincero, mi diceva che non era pronto ma che con la moglie ed in famiglia andava "male" quando invece alla fine non e' cosi'. Mi diceva che stava "facendo qualcosa x noi due" ed in realta' continuava a fare tutto x la sua famiglia... Ma l'ho capito, l'ho visto troppo tardi. Perche' lo amavo e credevo in lui...nonostante l'evidenza.
> ...


Senti gioia bella siamo adulti vacinati militi esenti :mrgreen: molti con prole, qui ste frasi le sentiamo di continuo, sembra che molti abbiano scoperto l'acqua calda ora che sei bella incazzata e incominci a distaccarti comincia ragionare su sta cosa e vadiamo se trovi un perchè ....una volta che avrai scoperto la verità vedi come te lo togli dalla testa 

Io la mia idea me la sono fatta da un pezzo...


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Senti gioia bella siamo adulti vacinati militi esenti :mrgreen: molti con prole, qui ste frasi le sentiamo di continuo, sembra che molti abbiano scoperto l'acqua calda ora che sei bella incazzata e incominci a distaccarti comincia ragionare su sta cosa e vadiamo se trovi un perchè ....una volta che avrai scoperto la verità vedi come te lo togli dalla testa
> 
> Io la mia idea me la sono fatta da un pezzo...


 
e quale sarebbe la tua idea??


----------



## geisha (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> 3 anni troppi...spero davvero di no! UFF!


elisa per quello che ho imparato io ci sono persone che metabolizzano in poco e altre con molto. dipende quanto ti conosci e quanto sei consapevole...
se vuoi accellerare i tempi yoga meditazione o altre discipline che ti obbligano a meditare con te stessa e anche terapia come supporto.


----------



## Elisa (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> elisa per quello che ho imparato io ci sono persone che metabolizzano in poco e altre con molto. dipende quanto ti conosci e quanto sei consapevole...
> se vuoi accellerare i tempi yoga meditazione o altre discipline che ti obbligano a meditare con te stessa e anche terapia come supporto.


io ci mettero' tanto di sicuro...solo che ho poco tempo e al massimo posso andare una volta alla settimana a fare qualcosa (e avevo pensato fitness x scaricare stress ecc) Ora che ho recuperato tempo x la famiglia, non voglio di nuovo "perderlo" in altre cose!


----------



## geisha (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe la tua idea??


ecco eviterei qualcosa mi dice dove va a cascare........


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe la tua idea??


Sono anni che sto con mia moglie quindi il tutto è cresciuto gradualmente fino poi a sposarci e mettere su famiglia, il fatto è che la vita famigliare ci prende tanto e ci porta via tanto arrivi a 35 40 cominci a essere stanco a sentirti una persona vissuta e che tu nella tua vita hai dato tanto il solito tran tran inevitabile ti uccide, cominci a perdere il feeling che c'è con il tuo partner a perdere l'intimità il tutto causato dalla vita che si è scelto...poi chiaramente si da colpa a destra e sinistra in un momento di debolezza arriva il primo pinco pallino che potrebbe essere uno qualunque uno che fino al giorno prima manco ci avresti parlato e manco l'avresti cagato di striscio e magari ti stava pure sulle balle ti fa due gnogne e tu cominci a dargli corda magari per gioco e per scherzo dai corda oggi dai corda domani iniziano a cascare un pò le inibizioni e trac in quattro e quattr'otto si finisce a letto, non siamo più i giovani di un tempo che si meditava molto su queste cose e ci facciamo infinocchiare dall'effetto che da l'adrenalina e la trasgressione scambiando il tutto per amore tra l'altro verso veri e puri sconosciuti...sconosciuti perchè? perchè non vissuti, se non con mail sms telefonate e.....a letto....e non dirmi che dopo 5 anni non ti sei resa conto che è così di aver dato amore a uno sconosciuto.....se ti facessi una pera che diresti??....oddio che figata che sensazioni che felicità che ho provato....ma solo quando avrai un piede nella fossa ti renderai conto che era falsa felicità.....conclusione quello che ti ha dato lui in quel momento hai ceduto per mille mila motivi, sensazioni che poteva darti benissimo il tuo vicino di casa il parroco o il panettiere.....ma che ripeto secondo me con l'amore a ben poco a che fare.
E secondo me se solo uno volesse potrebbe provare tutto ciò con il proprio partner mantenendo vivo il rapporto, difficile lo so, la vita famigliare in quel senso è dura ma non impossibile.
Spero di essermi fatto capire purtroppo sono un pochino ignorante e faccio fatica a esporre i miei pensieri e questo discorso sarebbe moolto vasto.


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono anni che sto con mia moglie quindi il tutto è cresciuto gradualmente fino poi a sposarci e mettere su famiglia, il fatto è che la vita famigliare ci prende tanto e ci porta via tanto arrivi a 35 40 cominci a essere stanco a sentirti una persona vissuta e che tu nella tua vita hai dato tanto il solito tran tran inevitabile ti uccide, cominci a perdere il feeling che c'è con il tuo partner a perdere l'intimità il tutto causato dalla vita che si è scelto...poi chiaramente si da colpa a destra e sinistra in un momento di debolezza arriva il primo pinco pallino che potrebbe essere uno qualunque uno che fino al giorno prima manco ci avresti parlato e manco l'avresti cagato di striscio e magari ti stava pure sulle balle ti fa due gnogne e tu cominci a dargli corda magari per gioco e per scherzo dai corda oggi dai corda domani iniziano a cascare un pò le inibizioni e trac in quattro e quattr'otto si finisce a letto, non siamo più i giovani di un tempo che si meditava molto su queste cose e ci facciamo infinocchiare dall'effetto che da l'adrenalina e la trasgressione scambiando il tutto per amore tra l'altro verso veri e puri sconosciuti...sconosciuti perchè? perchè non vissuti, se non con mail sms telefonate e.....a letto....e non dirmi che dopo 5 anni non ti sei resa conto che è così di aver dato amore a uno sconosciuto.....se ti facessi una pera che diresti??....oddio che figata che sensazioni che felicità che ho provato....ma solo quando avrai un piede nella fossa ti renderai conto che era falsa felicità.....conclusione quello che ti ha dato lui in quel momento hai ceduto per mille mila motivi, sensazioni che poteva darti benissimo il tuo vicino di casa il parroco o il panettiere.....ma che ripeto secondo me con l'amore a ben poco a che fare.
> E secondo me se solo uno volesse potrebbe provare tutto ciò con il proprio partner mantenendo vivo il rapporto, difficile lo so, la vita famigliare in quel senso è dura ma non impossibile.
> Spero di essermi fatto capire purtroppo sono un pochino ignorante e faccio fatica a esporre i miei pensieri e questo discorso sarebbe moolto vasto.


Sei tutto fuorchè ignorante. E questo post lo dimostra.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono anni che sto con mia moglie quindi il tutto è cresciuto gradualmente fino poi a sposarci e mettere su famiglia, il fatto è che la vita famigliare ci prende tanto e ci porta via tanto arrivi a 35 40 cominci a essere stanco a sentirti una persona vissuta e che tu nella tua vita hai dato tanto il solito tran tran inevitabile ti uccide, cominci a perdere il feeling che c'è con il tuo partner a perdere l'intimità il tutto causato dalla vita che si è scelto...poi chiaramente si da colpa a destra e sinistra in un momento di debolezza arriva il primo pinco pallino che potrebbe essere uno qualunque uno che fino al giorno prima manco ci avresti parlato e manco l'avresti cagato di striscio e magari ti stava pure sulle balle ti fa due gnogne e tu cominci a dargli corda magari per gioco e per scherzo dai corda oggi dai corda domani iniziano a cascare un pò le inibizioni e trac in quattro e quattr'otto si finisce a letto, non siamo più i giovani di un tempo che si meditava molto su queste cose e ci facciamo infinocchiare dall'effetto che da l'adrenalina e la trasgressione scambiando il tutto per amore tra l'altro verso veri e puri sconosciuti...sconosciuti perchè? perchè non vissuti, se non con mail sms telefonate e.....a letto....e non dirmi che dopo 5 anni non ti sei resa conto che è così di aver dato amore a uno sconosciuto.....se ti facessi una pera che diresti??....oddio che figata che sensazioni che felicità che ho provato....ma solo quando avrai un piede nella fossa ti renderai conto che era falsa felicità.....conclusione quello che ti ha dato lui in quel momento hai ceduto per mille mila motivi, sensazioni che poteva darti benissimo il tuo vicino di casa il parroco o il panettiere.....ma che ripeto secondo me con l'amore a ben poco a che fare.
> E secondo me se solo uno volesse potrebbe provare tutto ciò con il proprio partner mantenendo vivo il rapporto, difficile lo so, la vita famigliare in quel senso è dura ma non impossibile.
> Spero di essermi fatto capire purtroppo sono un pochino ignorante e faccio fatica a esporre i miei pensieri e questo discorso sarebbe moolto vasto.


 
Gli ignoranti sono altri stai sereno.
Hai ragione su quasi tutto secondo me tranne che sul fatto che lui o un altro non fa differenza. Nel mio caso sono certa di si.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> elisa per quello che ho imparato io ci sono persone che metabolizzano in poco e altre con molto. dipende quanto ti conosci e quanto sei consapevole...
> se vuoi accellerare i tempi yoga meditazione o altre discipline che ti obbligano a meditare con te stessa e anche terapia come supporto.


non c'è disciplina o terapia al mondo che tolgano o abbrevino il dolore del "rifiuto".
Solo il tempo.
Ma se non altro avendo nuovi interessi ci si distrae e si apre la mente, due cose entrambe positive:up:
Quanto ad Elisa, toglimi una curiosità: quali erano le "presunte" azioni che lui faceva "per voi due" in famiglia? Fammi un unico esempio...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> 3 anni troppi...spero davvero di no! UFF!


a me sembra realistico.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Poi fra 4 anni e 1/2 ti ricorderai solo le cose belle di lui, le bellissime scopate e le romantiche promesse che vi siete fatti.




non è vero, sai. Il ricordo di tutto sbiadisce, sia il bene che il male.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Analisi  profonda e perfetta


quoto anch'io.
L'unica è approfondire il divario, così che nuove abitudini prendano - per entrambi - il posto di "quella" abitudine.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non è crudele è comprensibile, statisticamente resisti per rabbia e orgoglio poi cominciano a cadere tutte le impalcature e avverti il vuoto che una persona riempiva nella tua vita. E ti rendi conto che ti manca a tal punto da poter sotterrare l'ascia di guerra perchè non ne puoi fare a meno. *Se ami davvero non dovrebbe esistere l'orgoglio, quando litighi la cosa si risolve in 10 minuti al massimo, in queste storie passano di regola due settimane, *ti martella per una e poi si rassegna per poi ricomparire tra un mese, due, con una scusa un compleanno, una data vostra, il natale ecc.
> Ricorda che tu esistevi nella sua vita per riempire dei vuoti ed è comprensibile che se tu non ci sei avverte di nuovo quella sensazione.
> E ricordati che lui riempiva dei vuoti tuoi quindi cerca di riempirli.


riprendo questo mirabile intervento per sottolineare una cosa.
La "ciclicità" tipica di queste storie non penso dipenda dal meno "amore" ma dal tassello mancante di fondo: l'impegno a concretizzare.

I due si attraggono, c'è passione, c'è sentimento, ma di fondo c'è la consapevolezza che andare fino in fondo, convivere, passare tempo insieme senza freni, non è possibile.

Questo a lungo andare scava un fossato profondo di rancore.


----------



## Papero (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è vero, sai. Il ricordo di tutto sbiadisce, sia il bene che il male.


Verena l'abbozzi di smentirmi?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Per è così, adesso è così... mi ricordo soltanto il bello poi sicuramente tutto si sbiadirà... ma adesso è così!


----------



## Anna A (15 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> esagerata!!!!!!
> 
> vedi cio' che mi stupisce è che spesso si dice che qui dentro ci siano molte storie squallide, cio' che scrivo è frutto della mia esperienza della mia vita anche se squallida.
> indipendentemente da come è andata, per mia fortuna in bene ma sono una mosca bianca, lui mi ha regalato me stessa.
> ...



lo hai conosciuto nel forum?


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli ignoranti sono altri stai sereno.
> Hai ragione su quasi tutto secondo me tranne che sul fatto che lui o un altro non fa differenza. Nel mio caso sono certa di si.


Farfalla, nel tuo caso un piacione qualsiasi sarebbe bastato, visto che da come racconti del tuo amante lui si comportava proprio da piacione (non preoccupare fa la stesse cose di un ragazzo di 25 anni che conosco, triste sapere che si nasce in un modo e si finisce anziani nel medesimo modo).
Secondo me però l'analisi di Angel è perfetta e c'è da aggiungere una cosa, molto spesso di arriva alla infedeltà dando colpa di questo al parter che ci "ha costretti" a fare questa cosa riprovevole, quando non ci accorgiamo molto spesso che noi ci comportiamo con il partner nel medesimo modo che ci viene contestato.
In assurdo con la mia esperienza in tradimento a me sono state contestate cose probabili, ma realmente false, me ne sono accorto come nel lugo termine essendo cambiato mi è stata contestata la cosa opposta, incredibile no?
Poi sento sempre frasi come "con lui ho provato emozioni mai vissute prima"...e no!!! Con chi ti sdei sposato o sposata hai vissuto queste stesse emozioni e forse anche con gli ex prima di loro, ma sono emozioni lontane che a fatica si ricordano.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è vero, sai. Il ricordo di tutto sbiadisce, sia il bene che il male.


Concordo con Verena!!!


----------



## Papero (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena!!!


Avete fatto degli studi scientifici? Avete le prove? Io sono la prova che dopo 3 anni ci si scorda della parte brutta, se poi siete convinti che tutto si sbiadisce, meglio. Daniele quanto è che ti è successa la prima storiaccia? Perchè nel tuo caso, visti i tuoi frequenti post incazzosi, mi sa che non ti scordi neppure della parte brutta


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Farfalla, nel tuo caso un piacione qualsiasi sarebbe bastato, visto che da come racconti del tuo amante lui si comportava proprio da piacione (non preoccupare fa la stesse cose di un ragazzo di 25 anni che conosco, triste sapere che si nasce in un modo e si finisce anziani nel medesimo modo).*
> Secondo me però l'analisi di Angel è perfetta e c'è da aggiungere una cosa, molto spesso di arriva alla infedeltà dando colpa di questo al parter che ci "ha costretti" a fare questa cosa riprovevole, quando non ci accorgiamo molto spesso che noi ci comportiamo con il partner nel medesimo modo che ci viene contestato.
> In assurdo con la mia esperienza in tradimento a me sono state contestate cose probabili, ma realmente false, me ne sono accorto come nel lugo termine essendo cambiato mi è stata contestata la cosa opposta, incredibile no?
> Poi sento sempre frasi come "con lui ho provato emozioni mai vissute prima"...e no!!! Con chi ti sdei sposato o sposata hai vissuto queste stesse emozioni e forse anche con gli ex prima di loro, ma sono emozioni lontane che a fatica si ricordano.


 
Ennessima ca....a! Ennesima dimostrazione che non mi conoscie non hai capito nulla di me
Guarda che i piacioni a me danno fastidio quanto l'orticaria e ne ho conosciuto qualcuno te lo assicuro.
Cambia aria Daniele, con me non ci hai beccato dall'inizio se non in un post.


----------



## Angel (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli ignoranti sono altri stai sereno.
> Hai ragione su quasi tutto secondo me tranne che sul fatto che lui o un altro non fa differenza. Nel mio caso sono certa di si.


E' chiaro che non bisogna fare di ogni erba un fascio...il mio discorso era generalizzato primo da mia esperienza e riflessione e secondo nella lettura di questo forum....e da questo si legge come da pochezza si pensi sia amore ci si fa trascinare da sensazioni forti in particolari momenti della nostra vita scambiandole per altro, ci si dimentica di come ci si è innamorati del proprio partner....uscite giornaliere festività passate insieme, giornate passate in mezzo agli amici e ai parenti cinema ristorante e tante altre cose che ti permettono di conoscere l'amore non solo in quello che lui/lei ti racconta ma anche in come si comporta in tante occasioni, io mia moglie posso dire di conoscerla al 95% di quasi leggergli nel pensiero (il 5% che rimane è quello che mi ha fregato:rotfl ma non tanto per tutto quello che ci siamo raccontati o detti ma per come si muove intorno a me ogni secondo della vita passata insieme....ed è per questo che faccio fatica a credere negli amori extraconiugali specialmente se durano per anni senza concludere niente, che tra l'altro mi sa di sano masochismo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

E aggiungo che se l'intenzione era di dirmi che sono una che va a letto con chiunque le faccia un sorriso di più ti conviene misurare meglio le parole......grazie


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Farfalla, peccato che tu descrivi il tuo amante proprio proprio come un piacione classico, di quelli che hanno bisogno di conferme e se le trovano a prescindere da quello che devono o non devono al prossimo. Non c'è nulla di male, semplicemente è gente che ha bisogno di approvazione piacendo, come ti ho detto da quello che hai raccontato è esattamente uguale ad u ragazzo di 25 anni che conosco e che è alquanto triste vederlo così a quella età con il bisogno di piacere alle donne a tutti i costi per sentirsi grande.
Farfalla, non sai quanto sei uguale in molti atteggiamenti alla mia ultima fedifraga...e lei è andta giusto con un piacione, non come sfregio a me, ma per prendersi qualcosa che reputava le fosse dovuto, in fondo se non si sa non fa male no? Se ti dico che sei simile a lei non è per farti una colpa, solo che per certi versi e certe cose ragioni in modo uguale prreciso.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> E' chiaro che non bisogna fare di ogni erba un fascio...il mio discorso era generalizzato primo da mia esperienza e riflessione e secondo nella lettura di questo forum....e da questo si legge come da pochezza si pensi sia amore ci si fa trascinare da sensazioni forti in particolari momenti della nostra vita scambiandole per altro, ci si dimentica di come ci si è innamorati del proprio partner....uscite giornaliere festività passate insieme, giornate passate in mezzo agli amici e ai parenti cinema ristorante e tante altre cose che ti permettono di conoscere l'amore non solo in quello che lui/lei ti racconta ma anche in come si comporta in tante occasioni, *io mia moglie posso dire di conoscerla al 95% di quasi leggergli nel pensiero *(il 5% che rimane è quello che mi ha fregato:rotfl ma non tanto per tutto quello che ci siamo raccontati o detti ma per come si muove intorno a me ogni secondo della vita passata insieme....ed è per questo che faccio fatica a credere negli *amori extraconiugali* specialmente se durano per anni senza concludere niente, che tra l'altro mi sa di sano masochismo.


Credo che mio marito possa dire la stessa cosa di me..
Tu parli di amore, in effetti, io no


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2010)

Nessuna ricerca statistica, Papero, solo la mia esperienza personale


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E aggiungo che se l'intenzione era di dirmi che sono una che va a letto con chiunque le faccia un sorriso di più ti conviene misurare meglio le parole......grazie


Non era quella l'intenione assolutamente, era l'idea che in quel momento in quel luogo e con quella condizione metale un piacione era il tuo tipo. Lui o un altro simile sarebbero valsi lo stesso e tu non lo sai dire come io non lo so dire...per via della tua scarsa esperienza.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, peccato che tu descrivi il tuo amante proprio proprio come un piacione classico, di quelli che hanno bisogno di conferme e se le trovano a prescindere da quello che devono o non devono al prossimo. Non c'è nulla di male, semplicemente è gente che ha bisogno di approvazione piacendo, come ti ho detto da quello che hai raccontato è esattamente uguale ad u ragazzo di 25 anni che conosco e che è alquanto triste vederlo così a quella età con il bisogno di piacere alle donne a tutti i costi per sentirsi grande.


 
I piacioni sono altri per quanto mi riguarda e non lo puoi chiamare piacione estrapolando una parte di un discorso che ho fatto su un altro argomento e ovviamente ignorando tutte le altre descrizioni che ho fatto di lui.
il fatto che cercasse conferme era una mia sensazione, per come si è comportato con me durante la nostra storia. Non l'ho mai visto fare il piacione con nessuna.....Punto....
Va bene mettiamola così mi da fastidio e molto il tuo giudicare con superiorità un uomo che non conosci.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Avete fatto degli studi scientifici? Avete le prove? Io sono la prova che dopo 3 anni ci si scorda della parte brutta, se poi siete convinti che tutto si sbiadisce, meglio. Daniele quanto è che ti è successa la prima storiaccia? Perchè nel tuo caso, visti i tuoi frequenti post incazzosi, mi sa che non ti scordi neppure della parte brutta


Papero, della mia prima ex ricordo solo certi punti salienti, ma davvero di quasi 6 anni passati insieme mi ricorderò in totale 5 o 6 giorni, pochino no??? Frammenti e basta. Della ultima che mi ha shockato mi ricordo anche meno, ma davvero poco e mi chiedo ancora chi fosse e perchè ci sono stato insieme!!! Tanto per dirti faccio fatica a ricordare la prima volta che ci siamo visti!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non era quella l'intenione assolutamente, era l'idea che in quel momento in quel luogo e con quella condizione metale un piacione era il tuo tipo. Lui o un altro simile sarebbero valsi lo stesso e tu non lo sai dire come io non lo so dire...per via della tua scarsa esperienza.


Ma che cazzo c'entra la mia scarsa esperienza.
Ma tu che ne sai se lui è stato il primo uomo che ci ha provato
Guarda che non vivo su Marte. Ho 40 anni non è che la scarsa esperienza è perchè non ho trovato nessuno che volesse trombare con me semplicemente perchè fino a che non ho incontrato lui non ne avevo nessuna necessità. CHIARO


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Avete fatto degli studi scientifici? Avete le prove? Io sono la prova che dopo 3 anni ci si scorda della parte brutta, se poi siete convinti che tutto si sbiadisce, meglio. Daniele quanto è che ti è successa la prima storiaccia? Perchè nel tuo caso, visti i tuoi frequenti post incazzosi, mi sa che non ti scordi neppure della parte brutta


Pensa a me che non ho niente di brutto da ricordare in questi due anni......


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bene mettiamola così mi da fastidio e molto il tuo giudicare con superiorità un uomo che non conosci.


farfalla, un uomo che cerca conferme dal fare sesso con altre che non siano sua moglie ma vuole stare comunque con lei è un piacione di natura, non è giudizio, bisogna imparare a conoscere le persone e metterle nonostante le loor possibili sfumature in caselle preoposte per non farsi amici persone che poi ci potranno fare del male. Io di mio evito di aprirmi con possibili opportuisti, anche se sono persone intelligenti e colte se sono in quel modo sapranno da me solo quello che si resce a sapere di scritto, null'altro. 
Non pensare che piacione sia una categoria sbagliata, alcuni come il mio padrino lo è evidentemente, ma lui non tradisce, ma permane piacione ed anche se glielo dico non si offende.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra la mia scarsa esperienza.
> Ma tu che ne sai se lui è stato il primo uomo che ci ha provato
> Guarda che non vivo su Marte. Ho 40 anni non è che la scarsa esperienza è perchè non ho trovato nessuno che volesse trombare con me semplicemente perchè fino a che non ho incontrato lui non ne avevo nessuna necessità. CHIARO


ma neppure incontrato lui le avevi quelle necessità, hai comprato a scatola chiusa ed è andata bene. Le necessità nascono dopo, mai prima, quindi pensa alla tua prima volta con lui ed è li forse l'unico vero tradimento che hai fatto a tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, un uomo che cerca conferme dal fare sesso con altre che non siano sua moglie ma vuole stare comunque con lei è un piacione di natura, non è giudizio, bisogna imparare a conoscere le persone e metterle nonostante le loor possibili sfumature in caselle preoposte per non farsi amici persone che poi ci potranno fare del male. Io di mio evito di aprirmi con possibili opportuisti, anche se sono persone intelligenti e colte se sono in quel modo sapranno da me solo quello che si resce a sapere di scritto, null'altro.
> Non pensare che piacione sia una categoria sbagliata, alcuni come il mio padrino lo è evidentemente, ma lui non tradisce, ma permane piacione ed anche se glielo dico non si offende.


a me i piacioni fanno schifo li detesto li evito
Chiudo qui


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma neppure incontrato lui le avevi quelle necessità, hai comprato a scatola chiusa ed è andata bene. Le necessità nascono dopo, mai prima, quindi pensa alla tua prima volta con lui ed è li forse l'unico vero tradimento che hai fatto a tuo marito.


Ma incontrato lui non ho saputo resistere cosa che avevo fatto altre volte senza nessun sacrificio ridendoci anche su. Se non capisci questo è inutile discutere


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma incontrato lui non ho saputo resistere cosa che avevo fatto altre volte senza nessun sacrificio ridendoci anche su. Se non capisci questo è inutile discutere


Basta incontrare la medesima tipologia di persona (ed esistono) che ti finiresti ogni volta nel medesimo modo. Ti esorto a provare a cercare, questa volta ti è capitato non faqcendolo, ma cercando ne troveresti di certo più persone per dirlo. Io non credo nelle affinità elettive, so che non esistono e che è estremamente falsa la frase "come tu nessuno mai" in ogni condizione. Poi sinceramente non credo alle forze più forti di noi perchè le cose accadano, ma quanto il fatto che sono accadute perchè noi volevamo e perchè eravamo nella forma mentis per farle accadere. Pensando così nonostante le mie particolarità penso che al 99% io possa essere sostituito alla pari da una medesima persona con il mi vissuto.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Basta incontrare la medesima tipologia di persona (ed esistono) che ti finiresti ogni volta nel medesimo modo. Ti esorto a provare a cercare, questa volta ti è capitato non faqcendolo, ma cercando ne troveresti di certo più persone per dirlo. Io non credo nelle affinità elettive, so che non esistono e che è estremamente falsa la frase "come tu nessuno mai" in ogni condizione. Poi sinceramente non credo alle forze più forti di noi perchè le cose accadano, ma quanto il fatto che sono accadute perchè noi volevamo e perchè eravamo nella forma mentis per farle accadere. *Pensando così nonostante le mie particolarità penso che al 99% io possa essere sostituito alla pari da una medesima persona con il mi vissuto.*




Credo non esista nessuno che abbia un vissuto uguale all'altro. E se anche così fosse avrebbe elaborato in maniera diversa anche la medesima esperienza. 
Io non credo di essere simile al 99% a nessun altro e non credo lo sia neanche tu
Io non vado a cercare proprio niente. 
Probabilmente hai ragione nel dire che ce ne sono altri come lui io non ne ho mai conosciuti.  Puoi criticare, giustamente, la storia le motivazioni ma non riuscirai mai a smontare l'opinione che ho di lui, ne te ne nessuno. Io sono così con i miei affetti. I miei affetti non si toccano li difendo con le unghie e con i denti.
Non mi hai mai sentito parlare di amore ma per lui ho sentimenti profondi che non cancellerò mai perchè sono nati prima che nascesse tutto il resto.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Credo non esista nessuno che abbia un vissuto uguale all'altro. E se anche così fosse avrebbe elaborato in maniera diversa anche la medesima esperienza.
> Io non credo di essere simile al 99% a nessun altro e non credo lo sia neanche tu
> ...



 un abbraccio...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> un abbraccio...


 
anche a te


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Farfalla, un amante è solo un amante un mero giochino sessuale, una persona che ha uno scopo e fine li! Se è anche un amico è anche più brutto, perchè vuol dire che non bisogna neppure avere fiducia negli amici.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, un amante è solo un amante un mero giochino sessuale, una persona che ha uno scopo e fine li! Se è anche un amico è anche più brutto, perchè vuol dire che non bisogna neppure avere fiducia negli amici.


Un amante *è un uomo* per il quale io e altre persone proviamo un sincero affetto.

Mero giochino sessuale lo vai a dire a quello che si è passato la tua ex fidanzata:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, un uomo che cerca conferme dal fare sesso con altre che non siano sua moglie ma vuole stare comunque con lei è un piacione di natura, non è giudizio, bisogna imparare a conoscere le persone e metterle nonostante le loor possibili sfumature in caselle preoposte per non farsi amici persone che poi ci potranno fare del male. Io di mio evito di aprirmi con possibili opportuisti, anche se sono persone intelligenti e colte se sono in quel modo sapranno da me solo quello che si resce a sapere di scritto, null'altro.
> Non pensare che piacione sia una categoria sbagliata, alcuni come il mio padrino lo è evidentemente, ma lui non tradisce, ma permane piacione ed anche se glielo dico non si offende.


daniele, ogni tanto prova ad essere meno definitivo nei tuoi giudizi. prova ad aprirti a tutti, a guardare la vita come si guarda un panorama da una cima delle dolomiti. guarda, osserva e stupisciti di quante cose non avevi mai notato stando più giù..
giudicare gli altri è stare giù; cercare di capirli è aprire mente, cuore e occhi. è stare in cima dopo aver fatto tanta fatica per arrivarci, ed è questo il miracolo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Anna, non posso farlo, sono in trincea e non posso permettermi di mostrare nulla se no mi piglio una schioppettata nel sedere!
Non voglio avere vicino a me persone che possono voler sfruttare i miei punti deboli per i loro scopi, non voglio neppure che si avvicinino a me, non lo sopporterei più. Anna io sono stato sfruttato assai nella mia vita, adesso voglio solo un poco di calma e niente più, non voglio volare, non voglio vedere cose meravigliose, ci sono pochissime persone che riescono a stupirmi, poche davvero e quelle che lo fanno sono in assurdo persone così belle dentro che non possono sbagliare, non è nelle loro corde ed ogni volta che rivedo quelle persone sento che un poco quello schifo che mi sta attorno se ne va via per un attimo. Poi torna lo schifo, i desideri della gente a prescindere se sia buono o no e le  loro aspirazioni che possono investire gli altri. Io i fido forse qui a Ferrara di sole 2 persone, il resto sono solo estranei da me, anche quelli che un tempo mi erano vicini mi hanno dimostrato di essere stupidamente ottusi e li lascio li dove sono, felici e contenti della loro beata stupidità.
Anna, tu sei una persona bella davvero, ma sinceramente a volte  sinceramente avrei voluto essere io ucciso al posto di mio pardre, mi sarei evitato tanti problemi ed avrei evitato tanti problemi a mia madre.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un amante *è un uomo* per il quale io e altre persone proviamo un sincero affetto.
> 
> Mero giochino sessuale lo vai a dire a quello che si è passato la tua ex fidanzata:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Perchè quel Danielino non era  una peersona? Non ha diritto di sbagliare e di essere compresa e compatita?  Magari ha tantissimi amici ed è la persona più bella del mondo da un lato, ma dall'altro è il Mr Hide. 
Un amante diventa persona se non è più amante, ma se viene visualizzato con questa parola che indica solo il mero ogggetto sessuale in assurdo da la sua funzione. Se vuoi chiamalo scopamico, o trombamico, questi forse sono termini più adatti a quello che era il tuo rapporto, ma amante...no.


----------



## Anna A (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, non posso farlo, sono in trincea e non posso permettermi di mostrare nulla se no mi piglio una schioppettata nel sedere!
> Non voglio avere vicino a me persone che possono voler sfruttare i miei punti deboli per i loro scopi, non voglio neppure che si avvicinino a me, non lo sopporterei più. Anna io sono stato sfruttato assai nella mia vita, adesso voglio solo un poco di calma e niente più, non voglio volare, non voglio vedere cose meravigliose, ci sono pochissime persone che riescono a stupirmi, poche davvero e quelle che lo fanno sono in assurdo persone così belle dentro che non possono sbagliare, non è nelle loro corde ed ogni volta che rivedo quelle persone sento che un poco quello schifo che mi sta attorno se ne va via per un attimo. Poi torna lo schifo, i desideri della gente a prescindere se sia buono o no e le loro aspirazioni che possono investire gli altri. Io i fido forse qui a Ferrara di sole 2 persone, il resto sono solo estranei da me, anche quelli che un tempo mi erano vicini mi hanno dimostrato di essere stupidamente ottusi e li lascio li dove sono, felici e contenti della loro beata stupidità.
> Anna, tu sei una persona bella davvero, *ma sinceramente a volte sinceramente avrei voluto essere io ucciso al posto di mio pardre, mi sarei evitato tanti problemi ed avrei evitato tanti problemi a mia madre*.


ma che ragionamenti fai?
invece di essere d'aiuto a tua madre continui a pensare che per lei sei solo un problema?
per lei tu sei un problema quando ti vede stare male.. questo è il vero dolore di una madre..
hai almeno la più pallida idea di quanto una madre ama il proprio figlio?no, mi sa che non ce la hai...

dio, dio.. che testa di rapa che sei ... concentrato solo su te stesso e le tue sfighe lasci andare i migliori anni della tua vita senza spiccare il volo..sei come un salmone che dice no, io con voi fino in british columbia solo per riprodurmi non ci vengo, rinunciando così al motivo per cui è nato.. e spero ti sia chiaro il paragone...


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Anna, io mi accontento di poco ormai, so che una vita felice come la pensa la gente non posso averla, mi accontento di una onesta vita con poche cose che mi possono piacere, semplicemente questo ultimo tradimento mi ha messo davanti alla realtà, che io posso fare e dire quello che voglio perchè la gente vicina a me non mi ferisca, ma tanto lo faranno lo stesso quando i propr interessi egoistici verranno resi più veloci dal farmi male. Tradito dai miei parenti, tradito dalle mie fidanzate ed infine tradito da chi avevo più caro dentro di me, quello che per me era mi fratello visto che eravamo cresciuti insieme, ma sai, il convivere è una cosa impoertante e difficile e non si ha tempo per aiutare una persona che ti chiede solo un giorno della tua vita, è più importante delegare ad altri. E mentre  mi acorgo che io mi sarei diviso in due per le persone a me care capisco che io sono solo un numero per quelle persone e che i miei sentimenti valgono meno che niente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè quel Danielino non era una peersona? Non ha diritto di sbagliare e di essere compresa e compatita? Magari ha tantissimi amici ed è la persona più bella del mondo da un lato, ma dall'altro è il Mr Hide.
> Un amante diventa persona se non è più amante, ma se viene visualizzato con questa parola che indica solo il mero ogggetto sessuale in assurdo da la sua funzione. Se vuoi chiamalo scopamico, o trombamico, questi forse sono termini più adatti a quello che era il tuo rapporto, ma amante...no.


Io non l'ho mai chiamato amante. Rileggi i miei post ho sempre detto il mio amico. Se tu mi scrivi amante allora può essere che nella risposta io lo definisco così.
Daniele è una persona e non mi sembra di averti mai definito diversamente, tu definisci una persona a me cara in un modo che mi offende e te lo dico.
Un amante resta una persona che può non piacerti per quello che ha fatto ma è una persona.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un amante resta una persona che può non piacerti per quello che ha fatto ma è una persona.


Quindi una persona che crea dolore consapevolmente è da rispettare?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi una persona che crea dolore consapevolmente è da rispettare?


Daniele per quel che mi riguarda tu puoi chiamare l'amante della tua ex fidanzata con tutti i nomignoli che vuoi.
Io ti chiedo solo di rispettare un uomo che non conosci e che a te non ha fatto nulla.Puoi giudicare me puoi dirmi cosa pensi di me. Io lo rispetto perchè lui mi ha rispettato. Se ho fatto un torto ho mancato di rispetto a mio marito. E lui a sua moglie.
allora dovrei non portare rispetto neanche verso il conte o verso la matraini o non mi vengono in mente gli altri traditori, perchè loro tradiscono i loro partner? Ma che dici, pensaci.
Tu non hai mai fatto torti a nessuno? Non hai mai procurato dolore a nessuno? Allora pensi che per questo io non ti debba rispettare? 
Te l'ho già detto riversa la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore su chi vuoi ma piantala di generalizzare e soprattutto incomincia a vivere che è ora...


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla, lui non ti ha rispettata, perchè se una persona è un vero amico non ti mette in condizioni alquanto problematiche con il consorte o con la consorte per dei pruriti intimi. In quanto amico dovrebbe anche volerti del bene, cioè volere il bene tuo e qundi preservare nell'ambito della amicizia la condizione perchè tu possa essere felice e non rischiare di non diventarlo. Questo è un amico, una persona su cui sempre contare perchè c'è sempre senza chiedere nulla in cambio e senza dare nulla, quindi neppure sesso, quando c'è di mezzo il sesso tutto si complica e quando c'è di mezzo un tradimento vuol dire che quella persona vuole più bene a se stesso che a te e viceversa sia ben inteso.
Ovviamente pensandola così io ho solo due amici veri, gli altri sono "amici" per modo di dire, solo persone con cui passare un poco di tempo.
No farfalla, io non creo dolore negli altri, non lo faccio volontariamente e se sbaglio non persevero.
Vuoi che ti giudichi male? Tu hai fatto del male potenziale a tuo marito, potresti averlo adirittura ucciso dentro se scoprisse tutto ma solo in potenza, come ogni delitto il tradimento se non scoperto non crea danni, ma dopo crea un Fallout incredibile.
Io posso solo chiederti se lui conosceva tuo marito? Se si allora mi spiace non posso rispettarlo manco un minimo, se non lo conosceva allora lo potrei pensare solo come un uomo debole e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, lui non ti ha rispettata, perchè se una persona è un vero amico non ti mette in condizioni alquanto problematiche con il consorte o con la consorte per dei pruriti intimi. In quanto amico dovrebbe anche volerti del bene, cioè volere il bene tuo e qundi preservare nell'ambito della amicizia la condizione perchè tu possa essere felice e non rischiare di non diventarlo. Questo è un amico, una persona su cui sempre contare perchè c'è sempre senza chiedere nulla in cambio e senza dare nulla, quindi neppure sesso, quando c'è di mezzo il sesso tutto si complica e quando c'è di mezzo un tradimento vuol dire che quella persona vuole più bene a se stesso che a te e viceversa sia ben inteso.
> Ovviamente pensandola così io ho solo due amici veri, gli altri sono "amici" per modo di dire, solo persone con cui passare un poco di tempo.
> No farfalla, io non creo dolore negli altri, non lo faccio volontariamente e se sbaglio non persevero.
> Vuoi che ti giudichi male?* Tu hai fatto del male potenziale a tuo marito, potresti averlo adirittura ucciso dentro se scoprisse tutto ma solo in potenza, come ogni delitto il tradimento se non scoperto non crea danni, ma dopo crea un Fallout incredibile.*
> Io posso solo chiederti se lui conosceva tuo marito? Se si allora mi spiace non posso rispettarlo manco un minimo, se non lo conosceva allora lo potrei pensare solo come un uomo debole e basta.


Quoto solo questo. Sei lontano anni luce da quell'uomo. In caso ti venissero dubbi non è un complimento.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono anni che sto con mia moglie quindi il tutto è cresciuto gradualmente fino poi a sposarci e mettere su famiglia, il fatto è che la vita famigliare ci prende tanto e ci porta via tanto arrivi a 35 40 cominci a essere stanco a sentirti una persona vissuta e che tu nella tua vita hai dato tanto il solito tran tran inevitabile ti uccide, cominci a perdere il feeling che c'è con il tuo partner a perdere l'intimità il tutto causato dalla vita che si è scelto...poi chiaramente si da colpa a destra e sinistra in un momento di debolezza arriva il primo pinco pallino che potrebbe essere uno qualunque uno che fino al giorno prima manco ci avresti parlato e manco l'avresti cagato di striscio e magari ti stava pure sulle balle ti fa due gnogne e tu cominci a dargli corda magari per gioco e per scherzo dai corda oggi dai corda domani iniziano a cascare un pò le inibizioni e trac in quattro e quattr'otto si finisce a letto, non siamo più i giovani di un tempo che si meditava molto su queste cose e ci facciamo infinocchiare dall'effetto che da l'adrenalina e la trasgressione scambiando il tutto per amore tra l'altro verso veri e puri sconosciuti...sconosciuti perchè? perchè non vissuti, se non con mail sms telefonate e.....a letto....e non dirmi che dopo 5 anni non ti sei resa conto che è così di aver dato amore a uno sconosciuto.....se ti facessi una pera che diresti??....oddio che figata che sensazioni che felicità che ho provato....ma solo quando avrai un piede nella fossa ti renderai conto che era falsa felicità.....conclusione quello che ti ha dato lui in quel momento hai ceduto per mille mila motivi, sensazioni che poteva darti benissimo il tuo vicino di casa il parroco o il panettiere.....ma che ripeto secondo me con l'amore a ben poco a che fare.
> E secondo me se solo uno volesse potrebbe provare tutto ciò con il proprio partner mantenendo vivo il rapporto, difficile lo so, la vita famigliare in quel senso è dura ma non impossibile.
> Spero di essermi fatto capire purtroppo sono un pochino ignorante e faccio fatica a esporre i miei pensieri e questo discorso sarebbe moolto vasto.


Sei un grande! Hai detto a chiare lettere quello che io ho sempre creduto e sostenuto! Solo che, in questi casi, ehm, si mostra anche la maturità e l'intelligenza di una persona. Sotto sotto Elisa, le sapeva ste cose, ma le sono "sempre andate bene", perchè era ostinata a credere e a volere certe cose.
Ecco perchè io diffido sistematicamente di chi fa promesse campate per aria no? Ecco perchè posso prendere con filosofia un momento de mona, di mia moglie, ma non sarò mai pronto a sentirmi dire, ti lascio perchè lui mi  dà quello che tu non mi hai mai dato. Perchè prima che se ne vada, le fornisco l'elenco dettagliato e puntuale di tutto quello che io ho fatto per lei. 
Penso che il vero dolore stia nello scoprire, che la persona che per tanto tempo ci è stata vicino, in fondo, NON valeva così tanto come diceva di essere. E trovo molto fortunata Marì. Lei ha preso suo marito e lo ha testato alla prova del nove. Lui le ha dimostrato che quello che c'era o c'è tra loro due, valeva molto di più, che 4 scopate extra senza senso.

Però una battuta l'ho sempre fatta con mia moglie: se ti trovi l'amichetto che ti paga la liposuzione e tutte le cure estetiche, chiudo un'occhio. Fin'ora non l'ha trovato eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non c'è disciplina o terapia al mondo che tolgano o abbrevino il dolore del "rifiuto".
> Solo il tempo.
> Ma se non altro avendo nuovi interessi ci si distrae e si apre la mente, due cose entrambe positive:up:
> Quanto ad Elisa, toglimi una curiosità: quali erano le "presunte" azioni che lui faceva "per voi due" in famiglia? Fammi un unico esempio...


Il...il dolore da rifiuto?
Anche questa si doveva sentire qui dentro!
Il dolore da rifiuto...a sto punto io dovrei esserne martire no?


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, io mi accontento di poco ormai, so che una vita felice come la pensa la gente non posso averla, mi accontento di una onesta vita con poche cose che mi possono piacere, semplicemente questo ultimo tradimento mi ha messo davanti alla realtà, che io posso fare e dire quello che voglio perchè la gente vicina a me non mi ferisca, ma tanto lo faranno lo stesso quando i propr interessi egoistici verranno resi più veloci dal farmi male. Tradito dai miei parenti, tradito dalle mie fidanzate ed infine tradito da chi avevo più caro dentro di me, quello che per me era mi fratello visto che eravamo cresciuti insieme, ma sai, il convivere è una cosa impoertante e difficile e non si ha tempo per aiutare una persona che ti chiede solo un giorno della tua vita, è più importante delegare ad altri. E mentre  mi acorgo che io mi sarei diviso in due per le persone a me care capisco che io sono solo un numero per quelle persone e che i miei sentimenti valgono meno che niente.


Ognuno sta solo
sul cuor della terra
trafitto da un raggio di sole
ed e' subito sera.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto solo questo. Sei lontano anni luce da quell'uomo. In caso ti venissero dubbi non è un complimento.


Farfalla, so di essere molto ma davvero molto meglio, lo sanno le peersone che in passato ho aiutato, le persone a cui ho voluto bene e per via del mio male non posso più contattare senza fargli del male. Tu ti celi sempre dietro al "non sai" e "non conosci" ma conosco una persona che tante definirebbero stupenda socievole, amichevole e stupenda, tutte  le persone gli volevano bene ed ammetto, aveva charme e faccia di bronzo anche, l'unica persona che lo vedrebbe volentieri in una bella cassa  con interno in velluto sono io (bhe forse i miiei fratellastri) assurdo no?
Io giudico una persona non per quello che è, ma per quello che fa, per il bilancio complessivo del bene che ha fatto e del male che ha creato sia reale che potenziale come pericolo, perchè se giudicassi per quello che sono om sembrano non potrei condannare alcune persone che devo condannare.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ognuno sta solo
> sul cuor della terra
> trafitto da un raggio di sole
> ed e' subito sera.


Sabina, belle parole, ma sai, la mia è una solitudine nella moltitudine, io non sento nessuno vicino a me ormai, la più vicina di persona è anni luce da me.


----------



## Sabina (15 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, belle parole, ma sai, la mia è una solitudine nella moltitudine, io non sento nessuno vicino a me ormai, la più vicina di persona è anni luce da me.


Non conosco la tua storia. Ho un po' di esperienza in ambito psichiatrico sia per motivi di lavoro che familiari. Mia madre ha grossi problemi affettivi e di dipendenza... se potesse mi risucchierebbe anche l'anima. Per quanto la ricerca dell'altro sia un bisogno fondamentale di tutti gli esseri umani, dobbiamo cercare un equilibrio con noi stessi per poter star bene con gli altri.


----------



## Daniele (15 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia. Ho un po' di esperienza in ambito psichiatrico sia per motivi di lavoro che familiari. Mia madre ha grossi problemi affettivi e di dipendenza... se potesse mi risucchierebbe anche l'anima. Per quanto la ricerca dell'altro sia un bisogno fondamentale di tutti gli esseri umani, dobbiamo cercare un equilibrio con noi stessi per poter star bene con gli altri.


Sabina, io psichiatricamente sono apposto, visto che hanno tentato di affibiarmi ogni farmaco in tentativi assurdi visto che sembravo una volta una cosa e con gli effetti dei farmaci un'altra. Sono diventato peersino aggressivo al punto di distruggere le cose che mi passavano per mano per via della stanchezza cronica che mi causavano ed ovviamente giù di altri farmaci  che mi hanno portato quasi al coma. Come ho risolto tutto? Pensa, smettendo tutti i farmaci mi sono riequlibrato scoprendo un difetto degli psichiatri, l'assoluta certezza che loro avevano ragione.
Con gli altri non mi interessa più di stare bene, ormai è una questione morta e sepolta, preferisco le mie piccole cose e le persone a me vicine e care, tutti gli altri come dico possono anche smettere  di esistere che la mia vita poco cambierebbe, solo poche persone possono toccarmi il cuore, una di quelle è su questo forum!


----------



## Sabina (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, io psichiatricamente sono apposto, visto che hanno tentato di affibiarmi ogni farmaco in tentativi assurdi visto che sembravo una volta una cosa e con gli effetti dei farmaci un'altra. Sono diventato peersino aggressivo al punto di distruggere le cose che mi passavano per mano per via della stanchezza cronica che mi causavano ed ovviamente giù di altri farmaci  che mi hanno portato quasi al coma. Come ho risolto tutto? Pensa, smettendo tutti i farmaci mi sono riequlibrato scoprendo un difetto degli psichiatri, l'assoluta certezza che loro avevano ragione.
> Con gli altri non mi interessa più di stare bene, ormai è una questione morta e sepolta, preferisco le mie piccole cose e le persone a me vicine e care, tutti gli altri come dico possono anche smettere  di esistere che la mia vita poco cambierebbe, solo poche persone possono toccarmi il cuore, una di quelle è su questo forum!


Scusa, con i miei riferimenti non intendevo dire che tu avessi problemi psichiatrici. Della micidialità dei psicofarmaci ne so qualcosa. Mia madre li prende da 30 anni e l'hanno fatta diventare un paziente psichiatrico. Ci sono stati periodi che neanche i medici riuscivano a capire se i sintomi che presentava fossero dovuti alla "malattia" o ai farmaci. Ora li prescrivono come se fossero caramelle (anche ai bambini- esperienza personale anche questa).


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, belle parole, ma sai, la mia è una solitudine nella moltitudine, io non sento nessuno vicino a me ormai, la più vicina di persona è anni luce da me.



La tua ragazza ti ha lasciato?
Sai che dolore per lei se leggesse questa tua affermazione?
Stai con una donna, con questo sentimento nel cuore?
Fai come quelli/e che ti dicono in faccia: Ti tengo distante eh?
Perchè se ti lascio entrare nel mio cuore, NON sono più il padrone della situazione, perchè ho una persona dentro di me?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, so di essere molto ma davvero molto meglio, lo sanno le peersone che in passato ho aiutato, le persone a cui ho voluto bene e per via del mio male non posso più contattare senza fargli del male. Tu ti celi sempre dietro al "non sai" e "non conosci" ma conosco una persona che tante definirebbero stupenda socievole, amichevole e stupenda, tutte le persone gli volevano bene ed ammetto, aveva charme e faccia di bronzo anche, l'unica persona che lo vedrebbe volentieri in una bella cassa con interno in velluto sono io (bhe forse i miiei fratellastri) assurdo no?
> Io giudico una persona non per quello che è, ma per quello che fa, per il bilancio complessivo del bene che ha fatto e del male che ha creato sia reale che potenziale come pericolo, perchè se giudicassi per quello che sono om sembrano non potrei condannare alcune persone che devo condannare.


Ma ti sei letto? E tu che ne sai del bene che ha fatto il mio amico? E se avesse fatto più bene che male? NON LO CONOSCI, NON SAI CHI E',SCIENDI DAL PIEDISTALLO
Io non ti conosco ma da quello che leggo qui meglio uno che mi mette le corna di uno che vive solo di rancore e rabbia. Tu non hai neanche un decimo del cuore di quell'uomo. E non sono accecata, i suoi difetti li vedo eccome e non li ho mai nascosti neanche a lui.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La cosa che mi preoccupa è che dopo 4 anni e 1/2 tu sia ancora così "presa" di lui. E tutto questo pur descrivendolo come la peggior testa di cazzo che esista nel tuo Paese, Provincia, Regione, Nazione, Continente eccetera...
> 
> Ma scusa eh, o ci prendi per il culo oppure ci prendi per il culo! Se non ti convinci che lui è REALMENTE un bastardo e che ti ha USATA fino all'altro giorno non ne levi le gambe!!
> 
> ...


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono anni che sto con mia moglie quindi il tutto è cresciuto gradualmente fino poi a sposarci e mettere su famiglia, il fatto è che la vita famigliare ci prende tanto e ci porta via tanto arrivi a 35 40 cominci a essere stanco a sentirti una persona vissuta e che tu nella tua vita hai dato tanto il solito tran tran inevitabile ti uccide, cominci a perdere il feeling che c'è con il tuo partner a perdere l'intimità il tutto causato dalla vita che si è scelto...poi chiaramente si da colpa a destra e sinistra in un momento di debolezza arriva il primo pinco pallino che potrebbe essere uno qualunque uno che fino al giorno prima manco ci avresti parlato e manco l'avresti cagato di striscio e magari ti stava pure sulle balle ti fa due gnogne e tu cominci a dargli corda magari per gioco e per scherzo dai corda oggi dai corda domani iniziano a cascare un pò le inibizioni e trac in quattro e quattr'otto si finisce a letto, non siamo più i giovani di un tempo che si meditava molto su queste cose e ci facciamo infinocchiare dall'effetto che da l'adrenalina e la trasgressione scambiando il tutto per amore tra l'altro verso veri e puri sconosciuti...sconosciuti perchè? perchè non vissuti, se non con mail sms telefonate e.....a letto....e non dirmi che dopo 5 anni non ti sei resa conto che è così di aver dato amore a uno sconosciuto.....se ti facessi una pera che diresti??....oddio che figata che sensazioni che felicità che ho provato....ma solo quando avrai un piede nella fossa ti renderai conto che era falsa felicità.....conclusione quello che ti ha dato lui in quel momento hai ceduto per mille mila motivi, sensazioni che poteva darti benissimo il tuo vicino di casa il parroco o il panettiere.....ma che ripeto secondo me con l'amore a ben poco a che fare.
> E secondo me se solo uno volesse potrebbe provare tutto ciò con il proprio partner mantenendo vivo il rapporto, difficile lo so, la vita famigliare in quel senso è dura ma non impossibile.
> Spero di essermi fatto capire purtroppo sono un pochino ignorante e faccio fatica a esporre i miei pensieri e questo discorso sarebbe moolto vasto.


Ottimo post! A prescindere dalla situazione-Elisa... è vero per tantissime storie.


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti sei letto? E tu che ne sai del bene che ha fatto il mio amico? E se avesse fatto più bene che male? NON LO CONOSCI, NON SAI CHI E',SCIENDI DAL PIEDISTALLO
> Io non ti conosco ma da quello che leggo qui meglio uno che mi mette le corna di uno che vive solo di rancore e rabbia. Tu non hai neanche un decimo del cuore di quell'uomo. E non sono accecata, i suoi difetti li vedo eccome e non li ho mai nascosti neanche a lui.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Quota bene e male la mia è sicuramente superiore di molto! Semplicemente io non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno e credo che basti come discriminante. Che non sia una persona malvagia va bene, ma che non sia una persona buona devi ammetterlo, una persona bugiarda e falsa che vive una doppia vita sulle spalle della moglie (il tradimento non è altro che questo sai?) permane una persona con un difetto non trascurabile, diverso dal problema del marito di Giuma ma della stessa natura, una dipendenza.
Ah, io potrò essere un rancolroso figlio di puttana, ma è per merito di persone come il tuo amico che io sono stato male e che ho provato per tre volte il suicidio, per il loro innato egoismo e per quel narcisismo del cazzo che i traditori seriali possiedono! Avevo messo tutto ad un angolo l'odio ed il rancore e per colpa di una puttanella dalle gambe un poco troppo facili con un emerito figlio di quella mignotta salvando sua madre sono finito ad avere incubi su quel caciottaro di mio padre, ok??? Non sta a te dire chi è  una persona visto che è per persone come te che io sono finto a stare così male tanto da essere rinchiiuso in maniera erronea in un centro di salute mentale per una settimana ed ho quasi perso la vita, sottolineo la vita che è il bene più prezioso di una persona. Impara che si sbaglia si, ma che bisogna sapere che altri non sbagliano e se lo facciamo noi non vuol dire che gli altri lo faranno, vuol dire che siamo esseri umani un poco più scarsi. Il tuo amico saràun santo e gli faranno pure una statua per quanto è bello figo e amatore e tutto il resto e io finirò a languire nell'inferno, ma permane in me la coscienza pulita, cosa che neppure tu hai!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quota bene e male la mia è sicuramente superiore di molto! Semplicemente io non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno e credo che basti come discriminante. Che non sia una persona malvagia va bene, ma che non sia una persona buona devi ammetterlo, una persona bugiarda e falsa che vive una doppia vita sulle spalle della moglie (il tradimento non è altro che questo sai?) permane una persona con un difetto non trascurabile, diverso dal problema del marito di Giuma ma della stessa natura, una dipendenza.
> Ah, io potrò essere un rancolroso figlio di puttana, ma è per merito di persone come il tuo amico che io sono stato male e che ho provato per tre volte il suicidio, per il loro innato egoismo e per quel narcisismo del cazzo che i traditori seriali possiedono! Avevo messo tutto ad un angolo l'odio ed il rancore e per colpa di una puttanella dalle gambe un poco troppo facili con un emerito figlio di quella mignotta salvando sua madre sono finito ad avere incubi su quel caciottaro di mio padre, ok???* Non sta a te dire chi è una persona visto che è per persone come te che io sono finto a stare così male tanto da essere rinchiiuso in maniera erronea in un centro di salute mentale per una settimana ed ho quasi perso la vita, sottolineo la vita che è il bene più prezioso di una persona. Impara che si sbaglia si, ma che bisogna sapere che altri non sbagliano e se lo facciamo noi non vuol dire che gli altri lo faranno, vuol dire che siamo esseri umani un poco più scarsi*. Il tuo amico saràun santo e gli faranno pure una statua per quanto è bello figo e amatore e tutto il resto e io finirò a languire nell'inferno, ma permane in me la coscienza pulita, cosa che neppure tu hai!


Ribadisco il concetto. Tu non leggi quello che scrivo. allora la base di una discussione sta nel prinicipio che tu ascolti l'altro altrimenti è unitile.
Sei tu quello che giudica un uomo che non conosce io ti rispondo.
con la mia coscienza faccio i conti tutti i giorni, stai sereno, se vuoi ti dico tutte le volte che piango e mi faccio domande.
*Il mio amico era tutto tranne che un santo. Non l'ho mai detto non lo dirò mai. E' sicuramente una persona buona perchè è sempre stato generoso e altriusta con amici e conoscienti. Non era un uomo fedele. Punto. Questo non esclude tutti gli altri pregi. Era un uomo pieno di difetti, come tutti. Io parlo di lui per come è stato con me e per come lo vedo descrivere e ricordare da chi l'ha conosciuto.*
Non ti ho mai dato del figlio di puttana. Sia chiaro me ne guardo bene.
La parte grassettata è una st....a grande come una casa. 
AScolta Daniele, io non ho conosco nessuno che abbia avuto i tuoi problemi solo perchè è stato tradito. Forse è ora che ammetti che i tuoi problemi sono altri aggravati dal tradimento.Piantala di incolpare tutti della tua situazione, io sono sicura che quella è stato solo la goccia che ha fatta traboccare il vaso c'è sicuramente dell'altro che ancora non hai capito cos'è oppure non ti interessa saperlo perchè è più comodo incolparequalcun altro.
Leggi il grassetto così eviti di ripertere delle cazzate


----------



## Elisa (16 Settembre 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono anni che sto con mia moglie quindi il tutto è cresciuto gradualmente fino poi a sposarci e mettere su famiglia, il fatto è che la vita famigliare ci prende tanto e ci porta via tanto arrivi a 35 40 cominci a essere stanco a sentirti una persona vissuta e che tu nella tua vita hai dato tanto il solito tran tran inevitabile ti uccide, cominci a perdere il feeling che c'è con il tuo partner a perdere l'intimità il tutto causato dalla vita che si è scelto...poi chiaramente si da colpa a destra e sinistra in un momento di debolezza arriva il primo pinco pallino che potrebbe essere uno qualunque uno che fino al giorno prima manco ci avresti parlato e manco l'avresti cagato di striscio e magari ti stava pure sulle balle ti fa due gnogne e tu cominci a dargli corda magari per gioco e per scherzo dai corda oggi dai corda domani iniziano a cascare un pò le inibizioni e trac in quattro e quattr'otto si finisce a letto, non siamo più i giovani di un tempo che si meditava molto su queste cose e ci facciamo infinocchiare dall'effetto che da l'adrenalina e la trasgressione scambiando il tutto per amore tra l'altro verso veri e puri sconosciuti...sconosciuti perchè? perchè non vissuti, se non con mail sms telefonate e.....a letto....e non dirmi che dopo 5 anni non ti sei resa conto che è così di aver dato amore a uno sconosciuto.....se ti facessi una pera che diresti??....oddio che figata che sensazioni che felicità che ho provato....ma solo quando avrai un piede nella fossa ti renderai conto che era falsa felicità.....conclusione quello che ti ha dato lui in quel momento hai ceduto per mille mila motivi, sensazioni che poteva darti benissimo il tuo vicino di casa il parroco o il panettiere.....ma che ripeto secondo me con l'amore a ben poco a che fare.
> E secondo me se solo uno volesse potrebbe provare tutto ciò con il proprio partner mantenendo vivo il rapporto, difficile lo so, la vita famigliare in quel senso è dura ma non impossibile.
> Spero di essermi fatto capire purtroppo sono un pochino ignorante e faccio fatica a esporre i miei pensieri e questo discorso sarebbe moolto vasto.


Ieri poi non ho potuto + leggere tutto bene...ma grazie, parole molto vere...il problemo e' che uno-a non dovrebbe mai caderci in questi "errori" perche' una volta caduto, rialzarsi e' dura, come sta' succedendo a me.


----------



## Elisa (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco il concetto. Tu non leggi quello che scrivo. allora la base di una discussione sta nel prinicipio che tu ascolti l'altro altrimenti è unitile.
> Sei tu quello che giudica un uomo che non conosce io ti rispondo.
> con la mia coscienza faccio i conti tutti i giorni, stai sereno, se vuoi ti dico tutte le volte che piango e mi faccio domande.
> *Il mio amico era tutto tranne che un santo. Non l'ho mai detto non lo dirò mai. E' sicuramente una persona buona perchè è sempre stato generoso e altriusta con amici e conoscienti. Non era un uomo fedele. Punto. Questo non esclude tutti gli altri pregi. Era un uomo pieno di difetti, come tutti. Io parlo di lui per come è stato con me e per come lo vedo descrivere e ricordare da chi l'ha conosciuto.*
> ...


IERI non ho potuto+leggervi...ma che sta' succedendo qui??? non serve a niente, non si e' in questo forum x aiutarsi e capirsi??? anche prendere mazzate ok, pero'e' un forum di tradimenti, e' logico ci si raccontino ste' storie, sia di traditi che di traditori...perche' darsi contro in questo modo??


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> IERI non ho potuto+leggervi...ma che sta' succedendo qui??? non serve a niente, non si e' in questo forum x aiutarsi e capirsi??? anche prendere mazzate ok, pero'e' un forum di tradimenti, e' logico ci si raccontino ste' storie, sia di traditi che di traditori...perche' darsi contro in questo modo??


Elisa mi spiace molto aver creato scompiglio nel tuo tread.
Se leggi un po' di quello che scrive Daniele ti rendi conto che non posso stare zitta. Non posso e non voglio vedere additato un uomo che non si conosce atteggiandosi a Padre Eterno.
La mia storia è diversa dalla tua. Io non posso dire nulla di male del mio amico. Quindi se non lo faccio io non capisco come possa permettersi un estraneo.
Qui si giudicano, commentano le storie non si parla male di persone senza motivo  visto che la protagonista (io) non ha dato modo di farlo.
Ti prometto che mi lego le dita e provo a non rispondere più.
Ma quando le ingiurie per me diventano troppo pesanti mi è veramente impossibile stare zitta.
Scusa ancora


----------



## Elisa (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa mi spiace molto aver creato scompiglio nel tuo tread.
> Se leggi un po' di quello che scrive Daniele ti rendi conto che non posso stare zitta. Non posso e non voglio vedere additato un uomo che non si conosce atteggiandosi a Padre Eterno.
> La mia storia è diversa dalla tua. Io non posso dire nulla di male del mio amico. Quindi se non lo faccio io non capisco come possa permettersi un estraneo.
> Qui si giudicano, commentano le storie non si parla male di persone senza motivo visto che la protagonista (io) non ha dato modo di farlo.
> ...


 
Ma figurati non dicevo x quello! parlavo cosi' xche' in effetti a volte mi pare che i giudizi siano troppo forte e bisgona tener conto che dall'altra parte c'e' una persona che non si conosco, con la propria personalita', sensibilita' e una vita alle spalle che non si conosce. CERTo si giudica in base ai racconti che si fanno, ma non e' mica cosi' facile capire una persona da poche righe...anche a me a volte dicono qui cose che ASSOLUTAMENTE NON MI APPARTENGONO!.
Dai cara, non te la prendere!


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Perchè, un traditore ha sensibilità?  Se avesse sensibilitànon tradirebbe no? Oppure è onnubilato dal sesso?
Permane in me uno schifo totale verso chi è una persona disonesta, chi mente per professione e si sente bello e figo. Farfalla, io ho aiutato non solo amici e conoscenti, chi lo fa si definisce solo essere umano, farlo è banale, prova tu ad andare aiutare uno sconosciuto sapendo che sta male, il fatto che non mi colpisca più il dolore altrui è un aiuto per non subirlo.


----------



## geisha (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quota bene e male la mia è sicuramente superiore di molto! Semplicemente io non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno e credo che basti come discriminante. Che non sia una persona malvagia va bene, ma che non sia una persona buona devi ammetterlo, una persona bugiarda e falsa che vive una doppia vita sulle spalle della moglie (il tradimento non è altro che questo sai?) permane una persona con un difetto non trascurabile, diverso dal problema del marito di Giuma ma della stessa natura, una dipendenza.
> Ah, io potrò essere un rancolroso figlio di puttana, ma è per merito di persone come il tuo amico che io sono stato male e che ho provato per tre volte il suicidio, per il loro innato egoismo e per quel narcisismo del cazzo che i traditori seriali possiedono! Avevo messo tutto ad un angolo l'odio ed il rancore e per colpa di una puttanella dalle gambe un poco troppo facili con un emerito figlio di quella mignotta salvando sua madre sono finito ad avere incubi su quel caciottaro di mio padre, ok??? Non sta a te dire chi è una persona visto che è per persone come te che io sono finto a stare così male tanto da essere rinchiiuso in maniera erronea in un centro di salute mentale per una settimana ed ho quasi perso la vita, sottolineo la vita che è il bene più prezioso di una persona. Impara che si sbaglia si, ma che bisogna sapere che altri non sbagliano e se lo facciamo noi non vuol dire che gli altri lo faranno, vuol dire che siamo esseri umani un poco più scarsi. Il tuo amico saràun santo e gli faranno pure una statua per quanto è bello figo e amatore e tutto il resto e io finirò a languire nell'inferno, ma permane in me la coscienza pulita, cosa che neppure tu hai!


mi spiace doverti dire una cosa le tue fragilità sono tue e non sono un conto che devono pagare indiscriminatamente gli altri. tu riconduci i tuoi problemi e i tuoi dolori agli altri e non è così.
non solo tanto giudicare gli altri con tanta rabbia significa che tu ha dentro ancora molto di te che non vuoi accettare e mi spiace perchè sino al momento in cui non calerai il sipario dell'ira non sarai in grado di amarti.


----------



## geisha (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè, un traditore ha sensibilità? Se avesse sensibilitànon tradirebbe no? Oppure è onnubilato dal sesso?
> Permane in me uno schifo totale verso chi è una persona disonesta, chi mente per professione e si sente bello e figo. Farfalla, io ho aiutato non solo amici e conoscenti, chi lo fa si definisce solo essere umano, farlo è banale, prova tu ad andare aiutare uno sconosciuto sapendo che sta male, il fatto che non mi colpisca più il dolore altrui è un aiuto per non subirlo.


mah quanto devi ancora crescere.
pensi che aiutando il prossimo puoi espiare le colpe del veleno che rovesci? non punteresti tanto il dito contro le persone se tu ti considerassi tanto pulito dentro.
dovrei farti leggere qualcosa ma ahimè gli mp non funzionano piu' peccato ti sarebbe stato molto di aiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mi spiace doverti dire una cosa le tue fragilità sono tue e non sono un conto che devono pagare indiscriminatamente gli altri. tu riconduci i tuoi problemi e i tuoi dolori agli altri e non è così.
> non solo tanto giudicare gli altri con tanta rabbia significa che tu ha dentro ancora molto di te che non vuoi accettare e mi spiace perchè sino al momento in cui non calerai il sipario dell'ira non sarai in grado di amarti.


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè, un traditore ha sensibilità? Se avesse sensibilitànon tradirebbe no? Oppure è onnubilato dal sesso?
> Permane in me uno schifo totale verso chi è una persona disonesta, chi mente per professione e si sente bello e figo. Farfalla, io ho aiutato non solo amici e conoscenti, chi lo fa si definisce solo essere umano, farlo è banale, prova tu ad andare aiutare uno sconosciuto sapendo che sta male, il fatto che non mi colpisca più il dolore altrui è un aiuto per non subirlo.


Può non avere avuto sensibilità in occasione del tradimento ma averla in tanti altri momenti della mia vita.
ho avuto due momenti di difficoltà in questi due anni che non riguardavano me e lui e lui ha fattodue semplici cose che mi hanno fatto capire quanto fosse disponibile verso gli altri.
Daniele io ho tradito ma ho una sensibilità che ha detta di tutti è a volte anche eccessiva. Cerca di dimenticarti per un secondo il fatto che io o lui abbiamo tradito e prova a pensare che sul resto siamo persone esattamente come te.
Ti sto dicendo le stesse cose da un mese ma tu non ascolti io non so cosa fare. mi sembra maleducato non risponderti e nello stesso tempo ho la sensazione che sia inutile.
Ti accorgi che siamo rimasti in pochi a cercare di darti una mano a capire? Prova a farti delle domande. mettiti in discussione tu come persona dimenticando i torti subiti. Provaci è un consiglio da "amica"


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele io ho tradito ma ho una sensibilità che ha detta di tutti è a volte anche eccessiva.


Non faccio fatica a crederlo. Ecco perché sei così "guardinga" a lasciar trapelare le tue emozioni.


----------



## oceansize (16 Settembre 2010)

ho aperto un thread in privé su quest'ultima frase, poi me la spieghi di là? 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1551


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non faccio fatica a crederlo. Ecco perché sei così "guardinga" a lasciar trapelare le tue emozioni.


Pensa che ho la sensazione di lasciarle trapelare fin troppo 
Com'è strano essere convinte di fare una cosa e gli altri ne percepiscono un'altra....


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che ho la sensazione di lasciarle trapelare fin troppo
> *Com'è strano essere convinte di fare una cosa e gli altri ne percepiscono un'altra....*



SI! ... e' storia vecchia, ci si sente incompresi, ti comprendo ... tempo fa lottavo con me stessa per farmi capire dagli altri  oggi, chi mi capisce e' bene, chi no, e' meglio :mrgreen: .


----------



## alfeo (17 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> IERI non ho potuto+leggervi...ma che sta' succedendo qui??? non serve a niente, non si e' in questo forum x aiutarsi e capirsi??? anche prendere mazzate ok, pero'e' un forum di tradimenti, e' logico ci si raccontino ste' storie, sia di traditi che di traditori...perche' darsi contro in questo modo??


 
Elisa,
che sta succedendo?
Il tuo silenzio mi preoccupa.


----------



## Elisa (17 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Elisa,
> che sta succedendo?
> Il tuo silenzio mi preoccupa.


tutto ok. Tanto lavoro e impossibilita' a collegarmi e...sto' tanto male ancora...
Ma reggo...! grazie Alfeo, mi fa piacere che mi pensi! e' dura!


----------



## alfeo (17 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> tutto ok. Tanto lavoro e impossibilita' a collegarmi e...sto' tanto male ancora...
> Ma reggo...! grazie Alfeo, mi fa piacere che mi pensi! e' dura!


Bhe, guarda che tanto lavoro è cosa buona, in questi casi... il tempo passa e il cervello è impegnato.
Lo so che è dura... è dura più di quel che si riesce a dire qua dentro, ma, se ci pensi, dipende tutto da te, è tutto un parto della tua mente. Così come era gran parte la tua storia con lui.


----------



## Sabina (22 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Elisa, come sta andando?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, so di essere molto ma davvero molto meglio, lo sanno le peersone che in passato ho aiutato, le persone a cui ho voluto bene e per via del mio male non posso più contattare senza fargli del male. Tu ti celi sempre dietro al "non sai" e "non conosci" ma conosco una persona che tante definirebbero stupenda socievole, amichevole e stupenda, tutte  le persone gli volevano bene ed ammetto, aveva charme e faccia di bronzo anche, l'unica persona che lo vedrebbe volentieri in una bella cassa  con interno in velluto sono io (bhe forse i miiei fratellastri) assurdo no?
> *Io giudico una persona non per quello che è, ma per quello che fa, per il bilancio complessivo del bene che ha fatto e del male che ha creato sia reale che potenziale *come pericolo, perchè se giudicassi per quello che sono om sembrano non potrei condannare alcune persone che devo condannare.



Non entro esattamente nel merito della tua discussione con Farfalla, ma questa tua frase mi ha colpito, perchè è quello su cui chiunque potrebbe essere d'accordo e che invece mi pare tu non faccia.

Nel senso che non fai un bilancio di bene e male, ma se c'è del male -se c'è un tradimento, in realtà- questo cancella ogni altra possibile buona azione, a leggerti...

PS Una persona è quello che fa...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non entro esattamente nel merito della tua discussione con Farfalla, ma questa tua frase mi ha colpito, perchè è quello su cui chiunque potrebbe essere d'accordo e che invece mi pare tu non faccia.
> 
> *Nel senso che non fai un bilancio di bene e male, ma se c'è del male -se c'è un tradimento, in realtà- questo cancella ogni altra possibile buona azione, a leggerti...*
> 
> PS Una persona è quello che fa...


Certo che è così per lui.


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2010)

Il tradimento è il minimo ed è perdonabile, imperdonabile è l'atteggiamento stronzo ed insensibile di chi tradisce e che smolla il tradito nella merda più assoluta perchè dopo le farfalline nello stomaco non ha voglia di smazzolarsi per bene per sistemare quello che lui ha rotto dentro all'altra persona. Questo atteggiamento bestiale di leggerezza estrema che è a livello della nullità intellettuale che contesto aspramente, di quelli che si fanno i beneamati porci comodi e poi lasciano il giochetto rotto dicendo frasi come "non sono fiero/a di me" oppure "ho fatto una cosa sbagliata, ma succede di sbagliare!" quando chi sbaglia mi spiace solitamente ha il dovere morale di aggistare i danno da lui fatti, poi può andarsene di fiore in fiore magari onestamente a dire che vuole solo scopare.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento è il minimo ed è perdonabile, imperdonabile è l'atteggiamento stronzo ed insensibile di chi tradisce e che smolla il tradito nella merda più assoluta perchè dopo le farfalline nello stomaco non ha voglia di smazzolarsi per bene per sistemare quello che lui ha rotto dentro all'altra persona. Questo atteggiamento bestiale di leggerezza estrema che è a livello della nullità intellettuale che contesto aspramente, di quelli che si fanno i beneamati porci comodi e poi lasciano il giochetto rotto dicendo frasi come "non sono fiero/a di me" oppure "ho fatto una cosa sbagliata, ma succede di sbagliare!" quando chi sbaglia mi spiace solitamente ha il dovere morale di aggistare i danno da lui fatti, poi può andarsene di fiore in fiore magari onestamente a dire che vuole solo scopare.



Daniele, per favore, andiamoci tutti quanti piano e tranquilli.

Secondo me tante volte ci si sca**a per nulla, per un fraintendimento.

Certo, bruttissimo aspettarsi che sia il tradito ad aggiustare tutto trincerandosi dietro un "avevo problemi... è capitato..."
Nessuno nega questo.

Però si sta parlando di un uomo che bolli insindacabilmente come nullità, come minimo, per i tradimenti, negandogli la possibilità di aver fatto pure del bene, nonostante tu dichiari, in altro post, che un uomo è somma di tutte le sue azioni, buone o cattive.
Oltretutto, che ne sai di come si sarebbe comportato se la moglie l'avesse scoperto?

Non è una scusa, ma per il momento l'unico dolore che le sta dando è un altro...

Oltre a questo, dichiari di essere migliore per non aver mai fatto del male a nessuno.
Ora, lo so che non hai mai tradito etc etc.
Ricordo però se non altro un post in cui dicevi di aver colpito tua madre in preda alla rabbia.
Dicevi più volte di come tua madre fosse distrutta dal dolore di vederti rovinato.
Ora, che tu dia ogni responsabilità ad una unica persona, lo sappiamo. Tuttavia non ti ho mai letto addolorato per ciò che fai provare a tua madre. Ho sempre visto un "ma vi rendete conto che cosa mi ha fatto fare quella persona?!?!"

Insomma Daniele, per concludere...

Nessuno ti chiede una apologia del tradimento. Ma come tu stesso ti lasci trasportare a dire  bisogna sommare bello e brutto, e magari concedere che anche un traditore può pentirsi davvero, e che non sai che tipo di persona si sarebbe rivelato l'amico di Farfalla se la vita fosse andata in un certo modo piuttosto che in un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Daniele, per favore, andiamoci tutti quanti piano e tranquilli.
> 
> Secondo me tante volte ci si sca**a per nulla, per un fraintendimento.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2010)

Dico solo che se una persona ha problemi caratteriali molto forti ed usa il tradimento come spinta per sentirsi fico, bello e desiderato deve imparare anche a vivere solo e non rompere le palle a persone che non hanno le sue menomazioni interiori. Io adesso per esempio evito di vedere molta gente, ho dei problemi a stare più di qualche ora in mezzo a tanti, mi estranio e quindi il mio senso di fastidio si trasporta su altri ed evito di farlo. 
Con mia madre?  Non sai quanto ci sto ancora male per quello che ho fatto, motivo in più perchè sconsiglio caldamente di usare psicofarmaci, possono creare effetti indisiderati enormi ed io per quelli ammetto che avrei potuto essere molto, ma molto pericoloso, perchè per reagire non mi rendevo conto delle forze che usavo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Dico solo che se una persona ha problemi caratteriali molto forti ed usa il tradimento come spinta per sentirsi fico, bello e desiderato deve imparare anche a vivere solo e non rompere le palle a persone che non hanno le sue menomazioni interiori*. Io adesso per esempio evito di vedere molta gente, ho dei problemi a stare più di qualche ora in mezzo a tanti, mi estranio e quindi il mio senso di fastidio si trasporta su altri ed evito di farlo.
> Con mia madre? Non sai quanto ci sto ancora male per quello che ho fatto, motivo in più perchè sconsiglio caldamente di usare psicofarmaci, possono creare effetti indisiderati enormi ed io per quelli ammetto che avrei potuto essere molto, ma molto pericoloso, perchè per reagire non mi rendevo conto delle forze che usavo.


Ho letto. Prendo atto ma non rispondo. Mi spiace ma è la giornata sbagliata e so che userei i toni sbagliati.


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho letto. Prendo atto ma non rispondo. Mi spiace ma è la giornata sbagliata e so che userei i toni sbagliati.


Non sono cattivo, non metto in dubbio che siano persone al di fuori del loro problema con se stessi ottime, ma preferirei che le persone fossero più oneste con gli altri e con se stesse, non seguendo strade che non possono percorrere perchè incapaci. Io zoppo non pretendo di correre, non lo farò e non farò mai finta di farlo. 
Vero anche che ci si passa una vita a cercare di scoprire i propri limiti, ma scoperti quelli bisogna avere l'umiltà di non fottercene.
Non avercene a male, comprendo solo un amante nella vita di una persona come errore (fatal error per la precisione) ma due o tre inziano per me diventare un vizio, come quello del gioco e come quello dell'alcool.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono cattivo, *non metto in dubbio che* *siano persone al di fuori del loro problema con se stessi ottime*, ma preferirei che le persone fossero più oneste con gli altri e con se stesse, non seguendo strade che non possono percorrere perchè incapaci. Io zoppo non pretendo di correre, non lo farò e non farò mai finta di farlo.
> Vero anche che ci si passa una vita a cercare di scoprire i propri limiti, ma scoperti quelli bisogna avere l'umiltà di non fottercene.


Fai un copia incolla e salvalo. Perchè questo non l'hai mai detto prima.


----------



## geisha (22 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono cattivo, non metto in dubbio che siano persone al di fuori del loro problema con se stessi ottime, ma preferirei che le persone fossero più oneste con gli altri e con se stesse, non seguendo strade che non possono percorrere perchè incapaci. Io zoppo non pretendo di correre, non lo farò e non farò mai finta di farlo.
> Vero anche che ci si passa una vita a cercare di scoprire i propri limiti, ma scoperti quelli bisogna avere l'umiltà di non fottercene.
> Non avercene a male, comprendo solo un amante nella vita di una persona come errore (fatal error per la precisione) ma due o tre inziano per me diventare un vizio, come quello del gioco e come quello dell'alcool.


suggerimento comincia te per primo invece di puntare il dito e giudicare gli altri.

sai che diceva una mia amica??? approvabile o meno diceva MIO MARITO SE C'HA LE CORNA E' PERCHE' SE LE MERITA!

con questo non dico che sia scusabile ma pero' quel marito forse forse qualche errore nella sua vita di coppia l'ha fatto.


----------



## Daniele (22 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> suggerimento comincia te per primo invece di puntare il dito e giudicare gli altri.
> 
> sai che diceva una mia amica??? approvabile o meno diceva MIO MARITO SE C'HA LE CORNA E' PERCHE' SE LE MERITA!
> 
> con questo non dico che sia scusabile ma pero' quel marito forse forse qualche errore nella sua vita di coppia l'ha fatto.


Ed il marito che si meritava le corna potrebbe fare lo stesso ragionamento ed accoppare la moglie scoprendo la cosa e...dopo dire in tribunale "Mia moglie è morta, perchè se lo merita", una estremizzazione, ma se ci pensi dal nulla al tradimento e via via di vari gradini si finisce a farsi una bella guerra che potrebbe finire graziosamente come "La guerra dei Roses"! Poco saggio recriminare per i propri crimini.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed il marito che si meritava le corna potrebbe fare lo stesso ragionamento ed accoppare la moglie scoprendo la cosa e...dopo dire in tribunale "Mia moglie è morta, perchè se lo merita", una estremizzazione, ma se ci pensi dal nulla al tradimento e via via di vari gradini si finisce a farsi una bella guerra che potrebbe finire graziosamente come "La guerra dei Roses"! Poco saggio recriminare per i propri crimini.



Estremizzare gli esempi per far capire meglio il proprio punto di vista è un conto, è utile, lo facciamo tutti.

Avvicinare tradimento e omicidio per gravità è un altro conto, Daniele. Tu sembri pensarlo davvero.


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> suggerimento comincia te per primo invece di puntare il dito e giudicare gli altri.
> 
> sai che diceva una mia amica??? approvabile o meno diceva MIO MARITO SE C'HA LE CORNA E' PERCHE' SE LE MERITA!
> 
> con questo non dico che sia scusabile ma pero' quel marito forse forse qualche errore nella sua vita di coppia l'ha fatto.


Nessuno si merita le corna. La tua amica è una zoccola che giustifica le sue trombate extra addossando la colpa a quel pover'uomo.


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Nessuno si merita le corna.* La tua amica è una zoccola che giustifica le sue trombate extra addossando la colpa a quel pover'uomo.




:up:​


----------



## alfeo (23 Settembre 2010)

Io continuo ad essere preoccupato e sospettoso per questo prolungato silenzio di Elisa.


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Estremizzare gli esempi per far capire meglio il proprio punto di vista è un conto, è utile, lo facciamo tutti.
> 
> Avvicinare tradimento e omicidio per gravità è un altro conto, Daniele. Tu sembri pensarlo davvero.


Il mio è un esempio veloce, considera in mezzo ddecine e decine di passi meritori per un atto brutto e vai avanti da uno all'altro e vedrai che anche l'omocidio si potrebbe scusare con un qualxosa che l'altro si è meritato, pura e semplice logica, mentre quella amica è semplicemente una brutta zoccola.


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Io continuo ad essere preoccupato e sospettoso per questo prolungato silenzio di Elisa.


Preoccupato anche io, quando ha fatto così...ci era ricascata e sono in assurdo convinto che in effetti sia capitato. Se fosse così sarebbe il caso che suo marito davvero sapesse per ripigliarla.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il mio è un esempio veloce, considera in mezzo ddecine e decine di passi meritori per un atto brutto e vai avanti da uno all'altro e vedrai che anche l'omocidio si potrebbe scusare con un qualxosa che l'altro si è meritato, pura e semplice logica, mentre quella amica è semplicemente una brutta zoccola.


invece di usare parole antipatiche, non è più corretto dire che è un'altra che la racconta e se la racconta?
una che veste il proprio egoismo di giustificazioni ingiustificabili alla pari di tante altre che si sentono qua dentro?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Preoccupato anche io, quando ha fatto così...ci era ricascata e sono in assurdo convinto che in effetti sia capitato. Se fosse così sarebbe il caso che suo marito davvero sapesse per ripigliarla.


elisa è nei miei pensieri
ma confido che non sia quello il motivo della sua assenza


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece di usare parole antipatiche, non è più corretto dire che è un'altra che la racconta e se la racconta?
> una che veste il proprio egoismo di giustificazioni ingiustificabili alla pari di tante altre che si sentono qua dentro?


Amoremio, chi si giustifica dietro delle scusanti pessime per fare una azione decisamente malevola è una persona che nonmerita ne il mio rispetto e neppure quello di altre persone se si sapesse, come non lo meritano quelle zoccole delle mie due zie, perchè semplicemente non meritano nulla per le giustificazioni idiote per le azioni criminali (in effetti una azione era criminale) ed immorali che hanno portato a me e a mia  madre dopo la morte di mio padre di vivere da schifo.


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Preoccupato anche io, quando ha fatto così...ci era ricascata e sono in assurdo convinto che in effetti sia capitato. Se fosse così sarebbe il caso che suo marito davvero sapesse per ripigliarla.


credo anch'io che sia l'unico sistema. e lo dice uno che, come quasi tutti qui dentro, è contrario al sistema "ti racconto la cazzata che ho fatto". Sono sicuro che c'è ricascata, era sempre troppo presa di lui.

Elisa iscriviti al mio nuovo gruppo!! (ho editato il nome perchè sembra che ce l'abbia con lei... solo che se rivede il trombatore senza palle ce la mando davvero!)

:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (23 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> credo anch'io che sia l'unico sistema. e lo dice uno che, come quasi tutti qui dentro, è contrario al sistema "ti racconto la cazzata che ho fatto". Sono sicuro che c'è ricascata, era sempre troppo presa di lui.
> 
> Elisa iscriviti al mio gruppo VAFFANCULO!
> 
> :carneval:


Papero se ci è ricascata e torna indietro allora aiutami a consigliarle di dire tutto al marito e...cambiare numero di telefono, perchè se ci è ricascata (e spero ancora di no) quel numero di telefono sarà sempre quell'ultimo cordone ombelicale.


----------



## Papero (23 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papero se ci è ricascata e torna indietro allora aiutami a consigliarle di dire tutto al marito e...cambiare numero di telefono, perchè se ci è ricascata (e spero ancora di no) quel numero di telefono sarà sempre quell'ultimo cordone ombelicale.


quoto. anche il numero lo deve assolutamente cambiare


----------



## Amarax (3 Ottobre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...visto le sue doti a parole ecc si trovi un'altra con cui togliersi questo fastidioso prurito...di donne ce ne saranno che vogliono solo quello in giro no??
> 
> del resto mi diceva: ma credi che se non ti amassi davvero sarei ancora qui a rovinare la mia famiglia?? solo che non ho mai capito cosa avesse rovinato... io ho rovinato il rapporto con mio marito e non so' se ci sara' ancora la possibilita' x recuperare (ma ci provo xche' lo VOGLIO) non DI CERTO LUI con la moglie ( a parte qualche litigio x cazzate che gli ha beccato!)



...peccato di dimentichino questi stati d'animo quando si è offuscati dal desiderio dell'altro.
Chissà come starai a Natale quando avrai la casa piena di gente a pensare a lui seduto ad un altro tavolo, a mangiare insieme a _*quella moglie che ha beccato solo qualche cazzata*_


mmm
la vedo nera.:unhappy:


----------

